# [Sponsored] ToTecHniKa by AnG3L (20 March - Last update and final shots!!!!)



## AnG3L

FINAL PICTURES HERE!!

Proudly sponsored by:



]








Hello my fellow modders and pc enthusiasts for one more time!
I am back with one more "art" case mod. I will combine native Indian art (totem) with technology (technika) using wood, steel, aluminum, fiberglass and acrylic !!

I am going to use my old Thermaltake Armor which I am going to use only the chassis.
I will combine different art techniques so expect no solid colors and simple job!
About the hardware I am going to use my old Evga 750i with the Q6600 and 2x 8800 GTX all watercooled so please dont be cruel with me! I am going to give emphasis to the case mod more than the hardware unless I find some spare money or sponsors!









So lets begin our humble journey to this case modding adventure!

I will try to get rid of as much steel as I can, to be replaced afterward with aluminum and acrylic. Here are some pictures of the steel and paint removing process. (In this worklog it wont be any specific order of things to do so I will show my random work)

Here I removed the side panels and feet:










And lets get rid off the steel!





































Now the top part:
































































The back side.... Too much unnecessary steel!!




























I also had to cut some spare parts for the bay cage:





































And the paint remover I used and some of the process so far:























































So I hope you stay with me, because as you know.... they will be a lot of surprises and
new things to see!







Enjoy!! (Excuse my bad English!)


----------



## [email protected]'D

been waiting for another case mod by you. ohh and looking good soo far


----------



## AnG3L

Thanks my friend so much, more nice things to come!!!!


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AnG3L*


Thanks my friend so much, more nice things to come!!!!


that is why this has now been sub'd, will be looking forward to some updates


----------



## SummerFrost

looking forward to seeing more


----------



## CattleRustler




----------



## AnG3L

More things to come soon!


----------



## AnG3L

Here I am again for a quick second update! I did some quick paint remove and also some painting!

Here are some pictures of the dissasembling of the case:


















































































And some of the case parts! Lots of rivets had to be removed.....!!!!










So here I am again with my painting techniques!








First 2 layers of primer. Then I applied one layer of red metallic paint and then some primer again! I used a piece of carton to "move" the primer across the surface before it dried and after half an hour I sanded the panels for the edges to be removed and then I did 3 layers of red metallic paint with 3 layers of high gloss black fading towards the interior.













































































































This is it for now! Feel free to comment ! More soon enough.....!


----------



## AnG3L

Here I am again for a quick second update! I did some quick paint remove and also some painting!

Here are some pictures of the dissasembling of the case:


















































































And some of the case parts! Lots of rivets had to be removed.....!!!!










So here I am again with my painting techniques!








First 2 layers of primer. Then I applied one layer of red metallic paint and then some primer again! I used a piece of carton to "move" the primer across the surface before it dried and after half an hour I sanded the panels for the edges to be removed and then I did 3 layers of red metallic paint with 3 layers of high gloss black fading towards the interior.













































































































This is it for now! Feel free to comment ! More soon enough.....!


----------



## Icekilla

Looking good as always pal... Keep up the good work.

Sub'd


----------



## AnG3L

I am experiencing some kind of "bug" or glitch with mozzila so it keeps repeating my posts. Sorry about that. A note for the admins: Firefox says that it cant find the website and it keeps resending info by itself. Thanks


----------



## snipes23

why have u posted the same exact thing 3 times?


----------



## [email protected]'D

might of been a mistake? ever thought about that?

Ha I love the paint technique. I wasn't sure of it at first but it is growing on me


----------



## AnG3L

I didnt do that might be some kind of bug! I am sorry!







Thanks for the comment Foxy!


----------



## [email protected]'D

np, I really can not wait to see how this turns out


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Icekilla* 
Looking good as always pal... Keep up the good work.

Sub'd

Thanks buddy!!! Long time no see! I will be here for .... some time!!!


----------



## oliverw92

Your last project is my favourite mod here on OCN, such creativity!

I can't wait to see more of this! That paint job is amazing! I love the texture effect you did.


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Your last project is my favourite mod here on OCN, such creativity!

I can't wait to see more of this! That paint job is amazing! I love the texture effect you did.

My friend I am really flattered from your words! I will do my best again hopping I will manage to improve myself and my skills and to be able to leave some people satisfied here!







Thanks again!


----------



## Syrillian

Lookin' good AnG3L.

I've been waitin' to see more from you.


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Lookin' good AnG3L.

I've been waitin' to see more from you.



















My friend Syrillian thanks so much!! I ll do my best!


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Another Amazing , Awesome *AnG3L* project, will be very closely watched ,,love what artistic flair you bring to your Modding, +Rep


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman*


Another Amazing , Awesome *AnG3L* project, will be very closely watched ,,love what artistic flair you bring to your Modding, +Rep


Thanks brother!! This mod will be a part of the art series mods I will do.
Many new innovations again and I am glad to see other people using my painting techniques from my previous mod!


----------



## AnG3L

So guys I am back again for a quick little update. I had to deal with the paint left overs of my old case and believe me that's not the best thing to do!
Here are some pictures of this time wasting process!

The parts before the last steps or removing the paint:










Brush, gloves and lets ROCK!!!































































And the parts after the main paint remove process!










Now lets go for some sanding with 800 grit.











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















Oh, do you remember my friend? Now she is multiplied by 3!!










And here are the parts after sanding and 5 hours of work!














































I also went for some acrylic parts to my friend Chris Kozis. I ended up with solid red instead of
fluorescent to give a more aggressive look to the mod.



















And a clear one for the window


----------



## AnG3L

Here are some pictures of the best fan controller out there with 8 fan knob controllers and 2 individual switches. A very solid fan controller from Nesteq which I thank for their support to my project. More on this controller later when I will mod it! Enjoy!









































































Later people!!


----------



## oliverw92

Yay an update








looking good, nice cats!


----------



## AnG3L

Thanks bro!


----------



## ha_trizzle

Bloody Sweet mate..... red as a bloody hell!!!


----------



## AnG3L

LoL mate!!!


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Old case certainly cleaned up well,


----------



## mfb412

specs on that fan cont? *drool*


----------



## AnG3L

You can visit my sponsors website on the first page on my worklog!







Da best!


----------



## AnG3L

Here we go for the creation of the right side panel.... (time wasting and painful progress! )

I will start by creating the totem eagle on a piece of wooden board using my drawing skills and a pyrograph!! For those who dont know a pyrograph is a tool that produces heat and you can draw on wood. It lasts over the year and it doesn't fade like the paint!

Here I prepare the wood for cut.










Some measurements for the drawing:










And here after 3 hours the free hand drawing its done!










After 12 hours of work I managed to complete the main lines! A lot of work... And here I begin the filling of the drawing:




























Until next time.... Peace!!!


----------



## oliverw92

Is that a stubby soldering iron?

Thats awesome! I can't wait to see this painted up!


----------



## AnG3L

Something like that bro!








It wont be painted, but all of the wooden totems, they are going to be with red details, therefore the mod will be black and red!


----------



## oliverw92

Ahhhh i see







Can't wait for more!


----------



## AnG3L

Back for a small update for one more time!!

After almost 40 hours of exhausting work I finished the main totem for the side panel !!

Here is a quick shoot after I finished it and measured it for some cuts!










After cutting the board I had to add some more details with red cadmium powder paint which is the best for wood!




























After that I used a brown powder paint and my finger to rub the paint to change the color of the wood. I forgot to take some pictures but I will show the process to the other totems and designs I am going to do!

Here I measure for the holes to be drilled cause I am going to use bolts to attach the totem on a steel surface and later on, on an aluminum surface!




























Until next time guys, take care!!!


----------



## oliverw92

That looks INSANE! The art skills are immense!


----------



## AnG3L

Oh thanks brother! I do my best! More to come soon!!!!


----------



## Syrillian

The totem is very cool-looking.The red portions of the totem and the characters (or runes) really add a visual impact that adds to the overall milieu of the project.


----------



## DUNC4N

Wow, nice work. Thanks for sharing.

Subbed.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
The totem is very cool-looking.The red portions of the totem and the characters (or runes) really add a visual impact that adds to the overall milieu of the project.










Someone swallowed a dictionary


----------



## jacobthellamer

Looking very good!!


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
The totem is very cool-looking.The red portions of the totem and the characters (or runes) really add a visual impact that adds to the overall milieu of the project.

Thanks Syr I appreciate your presence here and your kind words man! For me its difficult to combine all these different aspects of modern and native art in one mod but I ll do my best!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *DUNC4N* 
Wow, nice work. Thanks for sharing.

Subbed.

Oh thanks bro!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacobthellamer* 
Looking very good!!









Thanks man!!


----------



## erice303

this project is turning out great


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *erice303* 
this project is turning out great

Thank you my friend, I hope it goes like this till the end! Peace!


----------



## [email protected]'D

WOW JUST WOW, you never stop amazing me


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
WOW JUST WOW, you never stop amazing me

Thanks buddy so much! I am amazed by your creations too!!!


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnG3L* 
Thanks buddy so much! I am amazed by your creations too!!!

















ty, Can't wait to see how this turns out, especially with the watercooling

Bring on the next update!!


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

*AnG3L , the Totem is amazing, and the accents of the Red really set it off, fantastic!!
*


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 







ty, Can't wait to see how this turns out, especially with the watercooling
Bring on the next update!!

Dont remind me of the watercooling please lol! OMG it will be a PITA and my head is ready to explode from the different ideas!!!LOL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman* 
*AnG3L , the Totem is amazing, and the accents of the Red really set it off, fantastic!!
*

Jolly my friend thanks and I feel good now that I see you like the design! Thanks!


----------



## AnG3L

Hello people again! Here is the progress I did so far. I created some art work for the right side panel and for the bezzel. I will start by showing you the 2 totems that I will later on, add on the panel.

Side panel totems:
------------------------
Here is the drawing I did on a 3 mm pine board. (I got the ideas from different totems of the world)














































Here is my trusty pyrograph with different heads:



















After cutting the wood to the desired design, my pyrograph and I, we were busy for 16 hours to bring this result :




























Time for the "red" details now! So here is what paint I use :










And here is where I started with ... a mistake. Fortunately I fixed that later using some sandpaper!



















After this and that here are some shots (not finished... red acrylic background later)


----------



## AnG3L

So now lets move on to the second part. Here is something I did for the intake fans. I used the same pine board.

Here are some measures and preparation:










And let the drawing and the imagination begin!!!!










For the cutting process I used my old trusty Mannesmann which lately acts strange. I might let it rest in peace! LoL




























And a buddy!










Here is the progress with the pyrograph ( 5 continues hours till the end)



















And some shots after the red details and the brown paint rubbing:





































In all of this mod I am using uneven techniques to create the "old" effect. I am going to show more on the door I am going to create!
Later guys! Please comment and give me strength to move on with this mod! Peace!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Yay, another AnG3L mod!


----------



## AnG3L

Thanks mate! ;P


----------



## AnG3L

Anyone on bending wooden board pls? Is there a way to fix a bended wooden board?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## oliverw92

That looks so cool man!

About the board, what kind of board is it? You could soak it in water for a few hours and then get some heavy stuff and put it on the board to try and get it straight. I have a feeling you may need some kind of clamping system though.


----------



## AnG3L

Thanks man for the tip! Its a pine board of 5 mm. I know that technique but I was hoping that something would come in handy for boards! Thanks man for your help!


----------



## [email protected]'D

omg wow, your art work is immense<< I really should stop using the word wow in this thread!!!!


----------



## AnG3L

Thanks Foxy I appreciate your kind words! Use WOW as many times you want! LoL


----------



## AnG3L

My dear friends I am back with more uneven techniques and the creation of the background acrylic for the totems! A note on the technique I will mainly use for this mod! The uneven technique is used to create the feeling of the "old" and the "immature" craftsmanship. I am using that to be able to combine native art with modern art. So notice the different designs which they DONT fit exactly BUT they create that special effect!

So lets move on with the background acrylic creation! Here are the red gloss acrylic sheets, masking tape, measurements and cuts!




























And here comes the hardest part. The details on the cuts. I used various dremel bits to achieve the final look.























































To create the 3d effect I couldnt just glue the totems on the acrylic, I had to leave a distance between them, so I used tape of the gods!!





































And last but not least 5 layers of clear coat.





































And some (almost) final shoots!!





































Till next update, peace brothers!!!







Please feel free to comment!!


----------



## [email protected]'D

schweet, I'm loving the red acrylic behind the wood gives it some real depth


----------



## AnG3L

Thanks Foxy my friend!!


----------



## tagurtoast

Dude that looks like it is going to go together well, good luck.


----------



## shadow19935

love my armour, cnt wait 2 see what u will do 2 it!


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tagurtoast*


Dude that looks like it is going to go together well, good luck.


Thanks buddy, hope so! LoL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shadow19935*


love my armour, cnt wait 2 see what u will do 2 it!










Yeah, and its heavy as hell thats y i remove so much steel!


----------



## shadow19935

your artwork skill is insane plus the time it takes 2 do all that :O


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

major props on the artwork


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shadow19935* 
your artwork skill is insane plus the time it takes 2 do all that :O

Thank you my friend!! Patience pron brother! LoL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW* 







major props on the artwork






























Thanks buddy!! Artwork for the win!!!


----------



## AnG3L

One more quick update for you guys! I am going to show you the progress of the front door so far. Expect a long process here and time wasting!









I am going to use a 1.8 cm pine board which as you can see later I will sculpt with indian symbols.

Here I take measures on the bezel to cut the wood to the desired length.




























My cheap tool here works just fine on metal and wood!!










And the measures for the drawings, for them to be in the exact straight position.



















And the basic simple drawings:



















And let the sculpting begins! I am using a dremel bit for the main sculpting. I am not going to use main carving tools cause of the wood sensitivity so I will stay with this bit!














































And here are some shots of the first stage of sculpting. (More to come for the final look)




























Here you can see the imperfection of the first stage. I will smooth that look later on!



















So till next time people, have fun modding!!!







Feel free to comment and share your opinions!


----------



## [email protected]'D

sweet, and my god I bet that took freaking ages.


----------



## AnG3L

3 hours for the first stage but the time wasting part is later on.....!!!! LoL


----------



## AnG3L

Here I am again for a huge update (a lot of work!)
I did a lot of things on the door although its not finished yet.
I tried to give a sense of old art on the door by using the uneven techniques.

Here is the second part of the sculpting. Here i try to eliminate all the imperfections of the first stage by using this dremel bit and some smaller ones.




























Here I created a pattern around the circles.










By using this dremel bit I created a point that I will be able to open the door.





































Here I am going to use the stones from this necklace for decoration purposes!


















And the measurement begins!!!



















My old trust (rusty!) dremel!!!



















Added some more details




























As you can see I used the uneven technique to this part as I did to the sculpture too.

Some epoxy for the stones










And here I rub dust paint on the wood tho change the color.










And red paint drawings for the details










Here are the basic red lines (I will add more later as you will see)



















And now you are going to see the painting progress to create the various effects,













































































































And here are some final shots (for now!)




























Thats all my friends for now. Your presence in this thread keeps modding alive and gives me strength to move on so please be kind enough to comment and share your thoughts with me!
Thanks!!!


----------



## [email protected]'D

epic!


----------



## oliverw92

Stunning! My mum is an art teacher and was looking over my shoulder and was like WOW. She has a pyrograph at her work but can't use it as well as you do


----------



## shadow19935

wow this is EPIC.


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


epic!


Thanks Foxy!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Stunning! My mum is an art teacher and was looking over my shoulder and was like WOW. She has a pyrograph at her work but can't use it as well as you do










Thank buddy! Thanks for appreciating my work!
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *shadow19935*


wow this is EPIC.










Thank you my friend!!!


----------



## Protezione

Holy beautiful artwork man. I cannot believe that something like this, which could EASILY be hung on a wall and displayed, will be mixed with computer/technology. Cannot wait to see the end product!


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Protezione* 
Holy beautiful artwork man. I cannot believe that something like this, which could EASILY be hung on a wall and displayed, will be mixed with computer/technology. Cannot wait to see the end product!

Thank you my friend for your wonderful words! This is the point, to combine something that you can decorate your wall with modding and computer!








Thanks again!!!!!!!


----------



## AnG3L

I would like to proudly announce you the arrival of my new sponsors:






I would like to thank mr. Christian Schultze for his precious help!
Feel free to visit the best watercooling and modding shop in Europe!
Also Phobya launched new products which I will show later on with my work!


----------



## oliverw92

Hahah you got aquatuning too







Great guys!


----------



## snipes23

some great work your doing here, keep it up


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Hahah you got aquatuning too







Great guys!


Yes brother, they are really good!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snipes23*


some great work your doing here, keep it up


Thank you brother!!!!


----------



## [email protected]'D

update







please


----------



## AnG3L

My friend Foxy I hope I will update soon, my main rig was bad flashed and I wait for a new bios....







Many problems lately (rotary tool kit died 2)but hopefully I will be back soon enough!Sorry for the delay....


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnG3L* 
My friend Foxy I hope I will update soon, my main rig was bad flashed and I wait for a new bios....







Many problems lately (rotary tool kit died 2)but hopefully I will be back soon enough!Sorry for the delay....









Ahh thats a bit crap hope you get everything sorted. And I will look forward to an update


----------



## AnG3L

I ordered my second bios chip..... Hopefully I ll have it till Friday and OMG I am going to update for a life!!!!







BrB soon people sorry for the delay.....!


----------



## AnG3L

Here I am again after the problems I had with my bios and the looooooooong delay I experienced with our wonderful post office!
Anyway I am here for a huge update and a lot of work....!!!!

I am going to start with the creation of the aluminum part of the door which is going to connect the wood with the moving steel part!

Here I am using one red spare piece of aluminum that I found (its not going to be red).
Some measurements and the cutting of the first main piece (you can see my dremel just a little before it died).





































And here I measure for the bending point:



















And my bending bench!!!



















Is it good???? Yes it is!!!



















And here I create a teeth pattern by using this bit and .... a lot of filing!




























Measurements and drilling of the holes that they will connect the steel part with the aluminum.























































Testing. testing, one two one two








Here I start drawing some main lines for the final design:



















And let the cutting begins!!!



























One pattern......










Changed my mind.... Second pattern!!!!










More details



















To give an emphasis on the uneven technique which this mod is based, this design its different than the other. One has sharp corners, the other rounded.










Here I use the same dremel bit I used for the teeth effect to create an uneven surface on the aluminum.



















Water sanding and lets get ready for some painting techniques!


----------



## AnG3L

The steel black gloss....



















Aluminum... red! (for now







)














































And yes!!! Black splash technique for a unique finish!!!!










7 layers of clear coat:



















And now the bezzel! I will create a video later on showing that specific technique step by step for the first time!!!! Stay tuned!!!



















7 layers of clear coat as I did with the aluminum.



















I decided to create something extra for the door. 2 pieces of red gloss acrylic for the upper and bottom part. Enjoy the process !!!




























Diamond wheel for the acrylic:



















Measurements for the holes:


----------



## AnG3L

Same for wood so it wont crack,




























Black chipboard screws!!!










Some epoxy:










And voila!!!!




























And now the rest of the process! M4 screws with nuts to fix the aluminum with the steel.























































And the wood fixed with the aluminum and steel using black chipboard screws:




























And here is how I created some stoppers for the door:





































So .... thats all for now guys, I will be back veeeeery soon with the rest of the updates and the video!!! Till then, keep on modding and please feel free to comment!!

ps: The door its not finished yet....


----------



## AnG3L

YouTube - Painting Techniques by AnG3L


----------



## oliverw92

Artistic goodness man, i love it!


----------



## AnG3L

Thanks brother! I will combine that with technology! At the moment most of it will be art!


----------



## Kriztoffer

Serious, that's one awesome amount of craftsman skills..

Looking very good


----------



## CattleRustler

awesome artwork there mate









did you ever think of doing an entire refridgerator in one of these "tribal" patterns and colors? you could probably make a killing selling stuff like this


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kriztoffer* 
Serious, that's one awesome amount of craftsman skills..

Thank you my friend!

Looking very good










Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
awesome artwork there mate









did you ever think of doing an entire refridgerator in one of these "tribal" patterns and colors? you could probably make a killing selling stuff like this

My friend CattleRustler thank you very much! Long time no see but I watch your projects









And yes I will advertise it "Freeze your beers with the tribal way" LoL


----------



## masbuskado

The painting technique was awesome watch the whole video!
Keep it up!!!

Hand of the Gods!!!


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *masbuskado*


The painting technique was awesome watch the whole video!
Keep it up!!!

Hand of the Gods!!!


Thank you my brother in arms! You are making me a happy man!
Hand of the Gods 4 a Life!!!
Viva NewModCity!!!


----------



## [email protected]'D

wowzerrrr!

your work is really starting to intimidate me!

Keep up the awsome work


----------



## AnG3L

Thanks SAW oh I mean Foxy my friend! LoL nice avatar buddy!


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnG3L* 
Thanks SAW oh I mean Foxy my friend! LoL nice avatar buddy!









haha np, and I thought I would get into the halloween mood with a nice bit 'o' saw


----------



## AnG3L

One more quick update guys with the work I ve done and the packages I received while I was experiencing the bios problem.

I will begin with the various thingies I received from my sponsors and some things I ordered!

Here are the first two packages with the Murder Mod sleeving and the awesome PSU from Nesteq.




























Here is the 850 Watt PSU from Nesteq. Really guys I ve never seen something like it before. Modular cables for a really clean job, a power monitoring

panel for checking the voltages and so many other unique options. Really the best PSU a modder and a pc enthusiast can get.
Here is the site for you to see more info : http://www.nesteq.net/gb/products/po...ike/index.html





































And here is what I received from Aquatuning.de !!










Here is the brand new Phobya Radiator with a lot of unique features!!!
































































...more modifications on these rads later on!

Now lets see the sleeving of the Nesteq's awesome fan controller and how you can do that.

First of all you need a small screwdriver or something kinda like needle. There are some white clips that you have to slightly raise upwards so you will

be able to remove the wires.




























As you can see I didnt sleeved that untill the end of the wire because first of all it wont be visible and second I wanted the flexibility and I didnt

want to rush the cables near the clips.




























Now lets go to the pump sleeving and assembling.
As you will see I cut the monitoring cable cause I never use it and I used a heatshrink to close it so it wont make contact anywhere.




























Here is the XSPC dual bay and pump reservoir and the process of assembling it with the pumps.























































Now the 24 pin extension. I didnt want to sleeve the PSU's 24 pin so I used the extension which at the end it will look beautiful too!


----------



## AnG3L

Now the 8 pin extension!





































And the cathodes! Watch how you can remove the pins to sleeve them all.




























And here are all the fans (the transparent ones are going to be painted)



















.....more in a few minutes!!!


----------



## AnG3L

So here I am going to show you the painting of the rads. First some (a lot!)
masking !










Then some sanding!










And painting!!










After almost 2 weeks I watersanded the rads and applied 3 more layers of black gloss paint.




























And here is the assembly and the final look!













































Till next people, keep on modding!!!


----------



## oliverw92

Nice!


----------



## AnG3L

Thanks bro!!!!


----------



## [email protected]'D

very nice angel, but you might want to "lose" the picture with your *address* on the parcel 2nd one down


----------



## AnG3L

Thanks brother! Yes you are right but probably I will get more parcels!! Or crazy fans coming over here trying to steal my tools! LoL jk!


----------



## AnG3L

Here I am for one more update!
I finished working on the door except from the locking mechanism which I will do later on.

Here I crystallized a real feather using varnish and I attached it using epoxy.










So here you can see some eucalyptus seeds! Yes I am not crazy, I am an artist! (worst than crazy!) I measured them to find the right ones and then I sanded them to bring an equal height length ratio so they will look alike!




























Here I panted them black and red metallic creating that effect:



















As you can see I followed my friends stonesurd advise to countersink the screws but with unexpected results!! So I did another one piece of red acrylic again!










So here I use some isopon to fit the seeds on the screws.



















And here are some shots on various lighting environments after I applied 7 layers of varnish. Enjoy!



























































































So excuse me now cause I have to go back to work!







Thanks for watching and commenting!


----------



## HAFenvy

Sleeving a set of PSU extension cables - Brilliant idea!! For those who are afraid of wrecking their PSU or voiding their warranty, that is an awesome alternative. Anytime I see anyone who wants to sleeve their PSU but are afraid to void the warranty, I'm pointing them at your build and solution you came up with.

This latest update of the progress you are making is amazing. You won't have a computer, you will have a beautiful piece of art that doubles as a computer.

Awesome stuff


----------



## oliverw92

My mum said she loved it again


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HAFenvy*


Sleeving a set of PSU extension cables - Brilliant idea!! For those who are afraid of wrecking their PSU or voiding their warranty, that is an awesome alternative. Anytime I see anyone who wants to sleeve their PSU but are afraid to void the warranty, I'm pointing them at your build and solution you came up with.

This latest update of the progress you are making is amazing. You won't have a computer, you will have a beautiful piece of art that doubles as a computer.

Awesome stuff










Oh thank you my friend, your words are so kind. Voiding the warranty of the PSU its not a good thing for real but... I will have to mod some PSU cables later on cause I couldnt find any other alternative solution but hey, thats why we called modders!







Thanks again!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


My mum said she loved it again










Thank youoliver my friend, tell your mum thanks from me 2!!!


----------



## [email protected]'D

omg that looks soo lame

OJ

did I have you fooled?
Nah, this is going to be epic when it is finished. What are you modding/moving on to next ?


----------



## AnG3L

LoL Foxy you almost got me!








I will work on the top cabinet which it will take me.... 4 ever!!!
But at the same time I will work with other various thingies 2! Stay tuned!


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AnG3L*


LoL Foxy you almost got me!








I will work on the top cabinet which it will take me.... 4 ever!!!
But at the same time I will work with other various thingies 2!* Stay tuned*!










*obviously*


----------



## spRICE

Wow awesome suub'd I should show this to all my native american friends lol


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


Wow awesome suub'd I should show this to all my native american friends lol










Le mita cola (my friend in Cherokee ) thank you so much, it would be a great honor for me cause I really love the native American culture and I respect them a lot!


----------



## karnak

This looks spectacular, can't wait to see how it all comes together.


----------



## AnG3L

Thanks Karnak my friend! I ll do my best to do something unique and something that it will honor my love for the native Indian people and Nature!


----------



## AnG3L

One more update for you guys! This is something I did sometime ago but I wanted to finish the painting to post the process.

After sanding the case parts it was time for the paint process. I created a small S with wire to hang the pieces.




























Here is the primer. (4 layers)



















Here I let them rest for 1 and a half week before the gloss black.




























After that period of curing time, I started painting the parts (not all of them)




























Curing time again!!! 2 weeks this time!



















And after the 2 weeks some wet sanding and paint again! Finished pictures later on the assembly process.










And here are some random shots with the work I did on various parts of the case (more later)

Here is the mobo tray which I isolated to apply isopon 40 to cover some holes and imperfections of the case.




























The trickiest part of this case is the back i/o plate and the top cabin. Here is the backplate not finished yet cause as you will see on a different update I faced a lot of problems!

Here I take some measures for the aluminum part 

















































































Filing for perfection!



















Here I remove the rivets to slide the aluminum piece inside the 2 steel parts



















So thats it for now, I work on various things the same time so excuse me if I got out of schedule!


----------



## AnG3L

Here is the creation of the XSPC dyal bay cover. I will use 5mm pine wood.
I found a design of a tribal wolf which I liked and I decided to use it among with the word
"wolf" in Cherokee language,

Here is the simple drawing:










After cutting the wood, pyrography takes place again!










And here are the various stages of it




























I used the drill to create some pivot holes to cut the letters.










And using these various dremel bits and files I brought this final result which with the UV red liquid and the UV led they will be illuminated.



















Drilling the attachment holes.










Details with red paint and rubbing brown powder paint to give a darker color to wood.



















And some final shots!




























Till next time guys, thanks for watching and commenting!!


----------



## oliverw92

OM nomnomnomnomn

That is what i think of this case


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

just wow, this is really amazing








i have never seen a casemod with so much artwork!!!

keep up the good work, and subbed o/c


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
OM nomnomnomnomn

That is what i think of this case










Om nomnomnomnom thanks buddy!!!!!
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
just wow, this is really amazing








i have never seen a casemod with so much artwork!!!

keep up the good work, and subbed o/c









Thank you my friend!!


----------



## AnG3L

So guys, after my cursed month (broken drills, tools, delayed orders that I still wait etc) I am back for an update! I am working on the top cabinet creation which it will be a PITA !!! First of all the creation of the two totem heads which they will be on the front of the cabinet along with the power buttons and usb.

Here is the piece of wood I choose to create the sculptures.










Some measurements!!



















Due to my lack of power tools I had to improvise! To create those 4 curves on the wood I drilled holes from the one side to the other.










And then I had to cut them somehow!!










Here is how it looks after:










After a loooooooooooooooooooooot of filing ....










And the rest of the cutting, filling and sanding to bring the main piece ready for sculpting...



























































































And here are the drawings that I am going to sculpt.




























The new dremel in action!!! (Beware : smoking its not part of modding! LoL)










And here are the first stages of sculpting:



















And some final shots (for now) .....!!!


----------



## AnG3L

Alex..... I came to inspect you!! Did you finish your work???










O M G yes you did!!!










BUT beware!!! I ll keep an eye on you!!! Oh.... ok.. 2 eyes on you!!!


















I hope you like my work guys and feel free to comment and ask anything you like!!!
Peace and Harmony!!


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Awesome work there AnG3L on the sculpting they look Fantastic,
Your cat looks pretty amazed too!


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman* 
Awesome work there AnG3L on the sculpting they look Fantastic,
Your cat looks pretty amazed too!

LoL thanks bro!!!


----------



## oliverw92

Nice sculpting and moustache!!

And cat


----------



## AnG3L

Thanks bro!! Btw its beard!!! I have it for almost 4 years now!!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

awsome work angel, i hope you'll win something with this project, its worth a lot!!
keep it up, cant wait to see more!!


----------



## AnG3L

Thank you my friend Bastiaan I really appreciate your kind words!!! Thank you for your wish too, from your mouth to Gods ears!


----------



## LuckySe7ens

AnG3L thank you for sharing this! Your skills are incredible.

I look forward to more updates


----------



## AnG3L

My friend LuckySe7ens thank you! Its my pleasure to share my art with all these wonderful friends I have here!


----------



## AnG3L

Here I am for a small update. I sleeved and created some cables that I am gonna use with my mod!

Here I used some cables that comes with fans etc. to create some moles extensions.










Removed the molex.



















And eventually I left the cables only for better sleeving. Even though that these cables wont be visible I wanted to do something nice.



















And here they are finished:



















I found some splitters and I decided to use them. So I had to sleeve them too.
I also changed the molex with some easy grab ones and also different color not like they will be visible but they are easier to use.























































My order arrived from MDPC-X and Mr.Nils signature as always unique !!










Some red sleeving, rivets and M3 screws....










So here you are going to see me creating 4 PCI-E cables. I had to do this cause I couldnt find proper extensions. I used 20 meters wire, pins, a lot of sleeving and a looooooooooot of patience!!!

Here are the original cables which I will disassemble so to see where the cables go from the one plug to the other and also cause I am going to use the PCI-E plugs.










Passing the 8 wires through the sleeving.










Striping the wires










The cables ready for some sleeving










Red and black sleeving and heatshrink ready










So far so good!










I added heatshrink to the inner part of the cable for extra durability



















Pins arrived eventually from USA (it took almost a month!)










The worst part it was the "pins" one!! Even though I had a crimping tool a lot of cables had
to be double making that impossible to use the tool or push them into the PCI-E plugs. Eventually after 4 and a half hours I managed to finish the cables. I eve applied the uneven technique here by placing the red - black sleeving in different patterns and also the heatshrink so they are 2 - 2 cables the same.
































































See you soon guys. Please coment and feel free to post your ideas and impressions!


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

Looks so pro man, must have!


----------



## AnG3L

Thanks brother!


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

*Very nice sleeving job there* *AnG3L very neat and professional looking too!
Well done !

Wish I could get some of that* *sleeving* *stuff here locally!
*


----------



## AnG3L

Thank you my friend Jolly!! I order all of my stuff, there is absolutely nothing here!!!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

nice update, i like that red and black combo








keep it up


----------



## AnG3L

Thank you my friend Bastian!!


----------



## the_geek

Wow. just, Wow. Truly amazing; Great creative art bro!









Sub'd!


----------



## AnG3L

Thanks man!!







I try to do my best!


----------



## AnG3L

First off all I want to present you my newest sponsor:




Today 2 HDD's arrived with DHL from Samsung. I choose Samsung cause in my humble opinion they produce the fastest regular hard drives, which are budget friendly and off course fast as lightning! I am talking about the Samsung Spinpoint F3 500 gb which you can see here : http://www.samsung.com/global/busine...=61&subtype=63

And lets checkout the package!!










Very well protected with big plastic bubbles.










And here are the hard drives!!










So lets move on with the work I did so far.
First of all I finished the totems which they will be combined on the top cabinet of the case!

Pyrography.... again!!!




























I rubbed the wood with dark brown powder and some sienna and I begin to draw them with red cadmium paint.










After that I made some minor changes (some more sculpting etc) and after 2 quick layers of varnish (more varnish later) here are some pictures!
I tried to give an original ancient look on the totems to look like original and not some kind of industrial made totems!













































































































This is the first part of my update!


----------



## AnG3L

And after half an hour the piece is ready for some drilling. I attached black chipboard screws 2.5.



















After that I had to saw off the remaining wood:




























I decided to use a 3 mm marine plywood as a back plate. Here are some initial measurements .




























Pivot holes for the interior part.




























And here is the almost finished piece..... You will understand why in a little!










I had to cut a little piece from the edges to make that equal with the other part. I used this dremel bit , didnt work so I tried to use my jig saw again with not so good results!!



























So I did that again, from the beginning with wider interior this time. Here it is! Much better aight??



















Drilled some holes for the screws, and the I used this countersink bit ( I forgot that I could do that with the bit only! )





































And a little piece of wood for better durability.



















Thats all for now guys! Feel free to comment and share your opinions!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Now this is sick. SUBBED!


----------



## AnG3L

Thank you my Lord!!! ;p LoL


----------



## zeroslutsamus

Simply amazing, no other way to put it. This took alot of time and dedication and this can be visibly seen, hope too see the final product soon


----------



## AnG3L

Thank you my friend!!! Soon I dont think so, it has tremendous amount of job that has to be done yet, but I will update soon!


----------



## [email protected]'D

deffinatly coming along nicely! and how do you think of these ideas there just pure win


----------



## AnG3L

Foxy my friend thank you so much! I really dunno I just improvise I guess I learned that way when I was playing in my band! Improvisation and jammin' !!!


----------



## Syrillian

Fantastic, AnG3L!

Wow! .... a hand-saw... you ARE hardcore!


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnG3L* 
Foxy my friend thank you so much! I really dunno I just improvise I guess I learned that way when I was playing in my band! Improvisation and jammin' !!!









Were just jammin' just jammin!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Fantastic, AnG3L!

Wow! .... a hand-saw... you ARE hardcore!


















Ha If I ever attempted to use a handsaw Im sure my fully intacted fingers would be no more


----------



## AnG3L

Thanks Syrrilian my friend!! Unfortunately I dont have the luxury to have a lot of power tools, and even the ones I have believe me it was very difficult for me to buy them. 
I guess life had other plans for me...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

the plans life had in mind for you arnt really bad, you just make awsome stuff with hand, and its perfect







keep it up mate


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AnG3L*


Thanks Syrrilian my friend!! Unfortunately I dont have the luxury to have a lot of power tools, and even the ones I have believe me it was very difficult for me to buy them. 
I guess life had other plans for me...


Your talents are the tip of a very sharp spear. Forge your own way. Providence will follow.

Fwiw, I believe that the distance traveled holds more weight than where one ends up.


----------



## oliverw92

Lovely work, congrats on the samsung sponsorship!


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
the plans life had in mind for you arnt really bad, you just make awsome stuff with hand, and its perfect







keep it up mate









Thanks Bastian my friend! Your words are very encouraging! Thank you!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Your talents are the tip of a very sharp spear. Forge your own way. Providence will follow.

Fwiw, I believe that the distance traveled holds more weight than where one ends up.

My brother Syrillian I really like the way you express yourself and your thoughts! Your words are full of kindness and that proves the treasure thats in your inner self and your superiority through simplicity! Thank you my friend!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Lovely work, congrats on the samsung sponsorship!

Thanks oliver my friend!!


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Awesome that you have Samsung for sponsor, and an even more Awesome Update too, great work my Friend AnG3L


----------



## prosser13

If only there were more hours in a day


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman* 
Awesome that you have Samsung for sponsor, and an even more Awesome Update too, great work my Friend AnG3L

My friend Jolly!! Thank you so much for your kind words!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 
If only there were more hours in a day









Hey prosser my friend!!! Where have you been?


----------



## prosser13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnG3L* 
Hey prosser my friend!!! Where have you been?









Ah, here and there, watching your beautiful work


----------



## AnG3L

Thanks my friend James(I hope i didnt guess wrong!)


----------



## prosser13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AnG3L*


Thanks my friend James(I hope i didnt guess wrong!)


You either have great memory or excellent searching skills









Forgive me, I do not know your name?


----------



## AnG3L

I tried to search it not because I couldnt remember but because I dont trust my memory so much! My name is Alex btw!!


----------



## prosser13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnG3L* 
I tried to search it not because I couldnt remember but because I dont trust my memory so much! My name is Alex btw!!









Nice to meet you Alex


----------



## oliverw92

I knew that!


----------



## Lord Xeb

My name is Nathan


----------



## AnG3L

Nice to meet you Nathan my Lord!!!







jk!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Next time I hear you call me "My Lord" I am going rip your wings off and force feed them to you! <.< But seriously, WHERE ARE OUR UPDATES!


----------



## Savvas M

impressive work re sumpatriwti







i mean it is pure awesomeness!!! 
i want so much to see this finished


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
Next time I hear you call me "My Lord" I am going rip your wings off and force feed them to you! <.< But seriously, WHERE ARE OUR UPDATES!

LoL Nathan my friend!! I wont call you my Lord again and instead I will give u some eye candy!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Savvas M* 
impressive work re sumpatriwti







i mean it is pure awesomeness!!!
i want so much to see this finished

Thanks Savvas my friend!! Simpatrioti u will see that finished in.... some months??? LoL a lot of work waits for me buddy!!


----------



## Lord Xeb

e_e YOUR TOO DAMN POLITE!!! *rips eyes out in agony* THE PAIN! OH THE HORRID PAIN! *beats head against wall till I am unconscious*


----------



## Nightm4re!

Damm Ang3l,
Your an artist in the mods!
how did you come on the creations?


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nightm4re!* 
Damm Ang3l,
Your an artist in the mods!
how did you come on the creations?

Thanks bro! I dunno, I just improvise, I make an initial image in my mind and then I start creating on it! But is all about the main theme and improvisation and a lot of reading and studying too man. Imagine that I read for native Indian tribes, cultures etc. I want to give something special and I do my best, I am not so good but I try too become one!


----------



## Nightm4re!

alright! nice








when im done with this semester of skool (20 December) than i have vacation








and the im going to mod my thermaltake armor to ^^ only dunno what color and stuff im giving it









AND...

+1 Rep =]


----------



## AnG3L

Thanks buddy!!! Just one tip, remove as much steel you can and replace it with acrylic.
An idea: if you use transparent acrylic everywhere (right panel, left panel, top panel) with very good sleeving and cable management it will be very nice. About the color, in that case use only one solid color it will look really cool! My 2 cents! +rep to you also for the modding mania!


----------



## Nightm4re!

thanks buddy,
how far are you at the moment? what is stil not done?


----------



## oliverw92

Yeah updates are necessary.


----------



## AnG3L

Hey there guys, thanks for your interest, I am working on the side panel right now, lot of things has to be done but I want that panel to be done and then I will update! Thanks for your patience and your interest! Hopefully till Friday I will be there....


----------



## Lord Xeb

Give use more!


----------



## AnG3L

I am back for one more update guys after a lot of work and bad luck....









I am going to show you the creation of the frame. The design of the frame I choose its not random, it has a specific meaning for Native

Indians which I will reveal later on










Measurements and cuts!



















Here I use the drill to create some pivot holes to cut the frame so the light from the leds to pass through.










And this is the dremel bit I used to finish the cuts:










And after my trusty mini files here is how they look!










I used my pyrograph to draw the interior lines of the frame. Dont ask me why I didnt use a brush or something else just to be easier,

the look of the pyrograph is way different and better than any paint!










Here I measure for the acrylic that I will use on the frame










I found a clear piece from an old mod and I got the chance to use it!










To create a different light effect I decided to paint the acrylic my self using vitraux paint and also to recreate the exact color I

wanted.




























Here as you can see I pyrographed the other side also.










With various dremel bits and files I created this hole for the leds to pass through:



















This is the bottom frame. Instead of acrylic I created a pattern of holes










Some extra pieces of wood are glued for extra support for the frame.



















Some epoxy glue and lets glue these ******s!!



















Here are some bright white 3 mm leds that I will use to create a lighting effect for the eagle.
I cut them and use only one molex for both. Total : 4 leds




























And here is the creation of the mini "towers" that they will host the leds!

Made out of white Swedish wood but carefully selected so they will be filled with wood "juice" so they will be more durable!



















Using this dremel bit to round the edges and also to make them identical.



















And using this bit to sculpt them and make them look like towers!




































Drilled a hole for the wires to pass through and to fit there the led holder too.


----------



## AnG3L

Using some epoxy glue ... again!



















A back hole....







for the molex to pass through!


















Here are the 2 red acrylic frames I am going to use for the side panel. I used double face to give a 3d effect.










This is the creation of the totems backpanel.... (bad luck I told you?) That one went to garbage cause ... something went wrong in the

progress, I created another one, and then... I repeated the same process from the beginning... etc etc



















I decided to use aluminum on the frame corners, so I used that green aluminum, which as you will see, I painted later on:




























A bending mechanism .... (latest technology!)



















Primer and the black paint ... as you will see later on


















Here I used fiberglass to create a pattern on the aluminum but that attempt failed....










Something off topic.... Drilling some holes for the screws to pass through.










And the screws painted black gloss










No comment...


----------



## AnG3L

After I attached the 2 acrylic frames with the main one, I used this black matte sticker just to let a little red piece visible.





































OK so here we go....!!! After the first attempt on the main panel, I used fiberglass again, but this time I used a different one and

the result was.... it never dried!!! So I removed it and I used isopon this time.



















I also used some edge trimmer to smooth the edge of the aluminum and give that extra "something"!




























My clean hands!!




































Smoothing the isopon with this dremel bit and also creating more patterns!










Using a needle and a hammer I am pointing the holes that have to be drilled.










2 layers of primer










2 layers red metallic










2 layers of gloss black fading from outside to inside and vice versa





































Using my vitraux liner which combined with the aluminum and the wire holes.










Added more details on the eagle totem



















I used 2 double face layers for the aluminum backplate and voila !!! fitted perfectly!!



















And after I fitted the totem with m4 screws and bolts and 4 layers of varnish, here are some final pictures. More with the lighting

later on an another update!
As you can see the wires of the leds are visible cause I wanted to give that "techy" look and for me they look extreme and I like how

they look!





































Thats all for now. Please be kind and comment and express your ideas or any questions you might have! Till next time guys, stay cool!


----------



## AnG3L

PS: A little side note I forgot to mention! The letters on the mini "towers" means Eagle on Cherokee language! Excuse me for that!


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Amazing Work as usual AnG3L, your Artistic Flair has shone through once more on this wonderful masterpiece, well done my Friend,

Hands of the Gods,,Viva la Revolution!


----------



## oliverw92

Oh my god that has got to be the most epic update ever! Its huge! (thats what she said







)

Is the red acrylic translucent? You could light that too which would look rather cool. Get some pics of the LEDs lit up!

Is that AC Ryan AluPanel (the aluminium panels)? I got some of that too









Got an ETA for the next update?


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman*


Amazing Work as usual AnG3L, your Artistic Flair has shone through once more on this wonderful masterpiece, well done my Friend,

Hands of the Gods,,Viva la Revolution!


Thank you Jolly my friend!! Hand of the Gods!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Oh my god that has got to be the most epic update ever! Its huge! (thats what she said







)

Is the red acrylic translucent? You could light that too which would look rather cool. Get some pics of the LEDs lit up!

Is that AC Ryan AluPanel (the aluminium panels)? I got some of that too









Got an ETA for the next update?


Thanks oliver! No the red acrylic its not translucent but if you put direct light behind it it will glow. I thought of that but I changed plans...!







Thats a cool idea though. And I havent got a clue when the next update will be. Its a huge amount of work and I like to work hard first and then update!


----------



## Lord Xeb

HOLY ****! That looks amazing!


----------



## [email protected]'D

DAMN DAWG that side panel is pimpin'. LOL

Yepp as ever, awsome work. I was waiting for a nice update.

And can you smell something.......MOTM....


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
HOLY ****! That looks amazing!

Thank you my.... friend! LoL







See? I gave you the eye candy I promised!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
DAMN DAWG that side panel is pimpin'. LOL

Yepp as ever, awsome work. I was waiting for a nice update.

And can you smell something.......MOTM....

Foxy my man, thank you so much! Unfortunately I cant be nominated here, cause I post the worklog on other forums too! Unless the rulez changed!!!


----------



## [email protected]'D

Bit-tech by anychace? and tut tut


----------



## AnG3L

I was nominated on bit-tech and I got second this time, guess I cant win every time!







lol


----------



## Lord Xeb

DAMMIT ANGLE STOP BEING SO FORMAL!!!!!! e-e


----------



## AnG3L

Ok my Lord!!!







I dont understand you butsomething tells me to tease you to the bones!!!
LoL


----------



## Lord Xeb

e_e Tease me but stop being so damn formal! It is freaking me the cus out!


----------



## AnG3L

+rep to that different social approach mate!! LoL I never met a guy like you before, its a motivating move, to make someone feel more comfortable to express. My Lord, I never thought that I could met you in a worklog!!!! LooooooooooooL


----------



## AnG3L

So here are the extra pictures I promised! I hope you enjoy them and sorry for the quality of my camera. The head of the eagles is slightly visible cause I wanted to be that way, but all the totem is visible even if my camera cant show that!



























































































And this is the back side of the panel!










Please comment and keep this project alive with your presence! Thanks!


----------



## oliverw92

That is absolutely INCREDIBLE. The fibre glass moulding gets set off by the LEDs perfectly!

BTW i forgot to say, i have the same identical LED tap as you







Did you get it off ebay?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

wow m8, thats super cool!! I like the red glow around the shield


----------



## Lord Xeb

OMG! THAT = AWESOME! Can I make babies with it?


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AnG3L*


+rep to that different social approach mate!! LoL I never met a guy like you before, its a motivating move, to make someone feel more comfortable to express. My Lord, I never thought that I could met you in a worklog!!!! LooooooooooooL










Well, thats me. <.< You should see what all my friends think of me. >.> I am not afraid of making a fool out of myself to make someone else feel better.


----------



## Rebel4055

Subed!


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


That is absolutely INCREDIBLE. The fibre glass moulding gets set off by the LEDs perfectly!

BTW i forgot to say, i have the same identical LED tap as you







Did you get it off ebay?


Thanks oliver my friend! No its from Aquatuning and they are really cheap!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


wow m8, thats super cool!! I like the red glow around the shield










Thanks Bastian! I like that too!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


OMG! THAT = AWESOME! Can I make babies with it?


Be my guest buddy!! LoL Thanks man!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Well, thats me. <.< You should see what all my friends think of me. >.> I am not afraid of making a fool out of myself to make someone else feel better.


Keep it like that my Lord!







Being yourself is something that not all of us do, nowadays!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rebel4055*


Subed!


Thanks mate!!!


----------



## oliverw92

Goddam they are so cheap from aquatuning! LED tape is normally so expensive!


----------



## AnG3L

Yeah mate, and this is the 60 cm one I used! Very cheap, very flexible and bright!


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

The Lighting on the Panel Is Awesome and really compliments all your Artistic Features to a tee!!

Well done AnG3L my friend, simply Awesome!


----------



## AnG3L

Thank you Jolly my friend! I will combine art with technology and some more crazy effects that you will see later on, on this project! Thank you again!


----------



## Nightm4re!

nice nice ^^
It's beautiful


----------



## AnG3L

Thanks buddy!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Get to work!


----------



## AnG3L

LoL you get to work, I need to get a rest! LoL


----------



## prosser13

More more more!

No rest


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 
More more more!

No rest









Listen to Prosser you whiny little turd! GET TO WORK OR GO INTO THE *BOX!!!! *dun dun dun**


----------



## AnG3L

LoL ok guys I ll go back to work and get that box ready to *dun dun dun* you inside and now because its Christmas time I will ship you to the north pole to spend some "quality" time there with Santa!







lol

Seriously, I am going to update tomorrow probs with a new video! So stay tuned guys!









*dun dun dun*


----------



## [email protected]'D

Ang3ls' case building porn FTW. Update pleaseeee


----------



## SmasherBasher

I've been around. I've seen some things. But this......is in a league of its own. This has to be one of the most creative and flawlessly executed mods I've seen. Simply breathtaking.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
I've been around. I've seen some things. But this......is in a league of its own. This has to be one of the most creative and flawlessly executed mods I've seen. Simply breathtaking.

Agreed... Now I am going commit butt ripping horror on AnG3L if he does not give us an update.


----------



## prosser13

Want


----------



## AnG3L

Back for one more random update guys! As I told you before, while I was trying to mod the backplate of the case, I experienced some "problems"! As you can see in the photo bellow, the steel part of the backplate has a small curve that fits into the case. With the aluminum part fitted on the inside, it was impossible for the backplate to fit on the case. So I had to think of something to make that possible. So it was the third time I had to do that from the beginning!!
A new aluminum which it will be attached on the top of the backplate and not in the middle.

Here is that curve:










Some measurements for the new aluminum part:










Cut the excessive piece of unnecessary steel!!!










Here is the new piece ready to be filed!










Attached on a piece of wood to drill the main 120mm hole for the fan!



















Placed on the backplate to spot the rivet holes










Time for the isopon. I also decided to cancel the fan screw holes cause I will attach the fan with a double face technique to absorb the vibrations. This is the first stage of isopon-sanding-isopon!




























Some measurements for the ventilation hole I am going to do!










And some mesh that left over from AnG3L !!










Using the dremel to cut the hole










Attached that grill using double face and isopon. Isopon - sanding - isopon - sanding .......omg




























After endless hours of sanding, ready to prime and use the (almost )same painting techniques to bring the result you are going to see below!














































And here are the final shots after the new painting techniques I am using on the video!
Expect spectacular lighting effects!!!!










And here is the "volcano" effect I am doing on the video! More there!





































  
 YouTube- Painting Techniques 2 by AnG3L


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Another Awesome update, showing the many ingenuous skills of AnG3L


----------



## AnG3L

Thank you my friend Jolly, hopefully will drink those beers and mod together


----------



## oliverw92

I have so much respect for you, you are honestly the most creative modder on OCN. And i really mean that. I'm having to give you a rep for every single update you release!


----------



## AnG3L

My friend Oliver thank you so much for your kind words! Your presence here its just Respect man!







Thanks again!


----------



## the_geek

Genious! Absolute artistic genious!








Keep up the amazing work!


----------



## AnG3L

Thank you my friend!!


----------



## Salman8506

Very..Very artistic


----------



## SmasherBasher

I love it. I do hope that 1 of 2 things happens

1) You have this posted on other sites than OCN so you are disqualified from mod of the month
2) you aren't ready to be nominated yet.

If neither of these are true then I don't stand a chance.


----------



## oliverw92

Hes already posted it on other places


----------



## Nightm4re!

OMG! :|
LOVE IT ^^
its just... dont have any words for it man!
so beautiful


----------



## CattleRustler

awesome work as usual mate


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Salman8506* 
Very..Very artistic









Thanks mate!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
I love it. I do hope that 1 of 2 things happens

1) You have this posted on other sites than OCN so you are disqualified from mod of the month
2) you aren't ready to be nominated yet.

If neither of these are true then I don't stand a chance.









LoL as Oliver said I did post that on other sides also due to sponsors mate!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nightm4re!* 
OMG! :|
LOVE IT ^^
its just... dont have any words for it man!
so beautiful

Thank you so much my friend!!!
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
awesome work as usual mate









Thanks buddy!! Its been a long to see ya round!


----------



## Lord Xeb

That looks absolutely amazing!!!!!!


----------



## AnG3L

Thanks man!


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

*Congrats AnG3L on Winning Cat-F , on NewModCity.com The Case Modding Showdown*








Well Done Bro!

*Results Page over here*: Showdown Results

*Hands of the Gods! Viva La Revolution!*


----------



## Lord Xeb

Question?

What is a likely ETA for your next update?


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman*


*Congrats AnG3L on Winning Cat-F , on NewModCity.com The Case Modding Showdown* 








Well Done Bro!

*Results Page over here*: Showdown Results

*Hands of the Gods! Viva La Revolution!*


Thanks my friend Jolly!! I didnt notice that at all! I was expecting that you were going to win the contest my friend cause you deserve it, I didnt expect that I was going to win. Thanks again buddy!

Hand of the Gods!!! ViVa La Revolution!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Question?

What is a likely ETA for your next update?


My friend and my Lord!







Its going to take a while cause I have a lot to do yet. I am working on the top cabinet and its a very difficult part. Hopefully in 2 weeks due to Xmas too!


----------



## Lord Xeb

e_e damn you and your politically correct nice-i-ness.... DAMN YOU! DAMN YOU ALL!

*stomps off*

Oh and BTW, sounds good *in an angry distant voice*

e_e *slams the door knocking off wall hangings and knocks down OCN's jizz-covered curtains=*


----------



## AnG3L

Merry Xmas to everyone and a happy full of health and prosperity new year!!! AnG3L


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

merry xmas angel, and everyone else


----------



## Lord Xeb

Same here to all of.... wait, why in the hell am I saying this? I got a reputation to uphold!

*gets really angry and rips OCN's jizz-covered curtains up then kicks down the door to AnG3L's door*

GET BACK TO WORK!


----------



## AnG3L

Merry Xmas to you also my friend!!!! Xo xo xo xo xoooooooo looooooooool!!! ;P


----------



## Lord Xeb

:| I am going to kill you.... MERRY CHRISTMAS! *stomps off in a rage, but puts AnG3L's door back up*


----------



## GOTFrog

Sweet mod, I'm loving it, the wood working is amazing, and to put it on a computer what a fresh Idea


----------



## AnG3L

Thank you my friend!! Happy holidays to you 2!!!


----------



## oliverw92

No christmas update


----------



## AnG3L

Oh my friend Oliver I am sorry but I was very busy these days, hopefully in a week or more I will update! Merry Xmas and a Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Lord Xeb

e_e Why are you so nice and polite? This is the internet, who the hell cares about that stuff for it is serious business!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

lol, i do my lord









well, i dont really care, but your way isnt nice either xD


----------



## Lord Xeb

<.< I just like rather casual talk. Being polite is to be saved for CEOs, bosses, royalty, and getting your girl friend in bed.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hehe, ye i like casual too









but lets keep it on topic, GIVE US SOME UPDATES ANGEL!!!!! xD


----------



## Lord Xeb

Yeah, you polite nut job! GIVE US UPDATES *fkees*


----------



## AnG3L

Happy New Year my fellow pc enthusiasts and modders all over the world!!!

I am back with some more random work I did during these days. 
First off all I am going to start by showing you the modification of the FanMax controller by Nesteq!

I decided to use wood again for my creation cause all of the front design its made by wooden parts (reservoir, double intake, door etc) 
My first attempt on creating a faceplate was a failure cause I added too many details and it was too much for me, so I decided to go on something simple and plain.

Here I removed the buttons (which I must say are very sturdy with a solid feeling) and the original faceplate which was attached with some sort of glue.










Here I am using a special kind of 1,5mm pine wood for the faceplate. Measurements ....










My little saw in action!


















Here I used my new pyrograph to create the custom Nesteq logo, some lines for the buttons and the frame.










I drilled some holes for the buttons and the switches and added some more purograph details around the 2 main switches!



















I also added some red color details and writings and off course a lot of varnish for a durable finish!!!

Here are the final shots!














































....part 2 of the update in a while...!!!! Stay tuned!!!


----------



## AnG3L

I also did some work on the top cabinet these days, working mostly with aluminum.
The main body will be made of aluminum and here you are going to watch the creation of the main "chassis".

I used aluminum sheets (various colors lol but they are going to be painted) Notice that THIS part is only a chassis for the creation! I am going to use fiberglass, isopon, wood and acrylic to finish it.

Here are some measures I did.



















This is the top part of the cabinet which is going to host the radiator, power buttons etc.
Measurements again!!!




























Here I use some acrylic and wood leftovers to create the power and restart button housing.










Here is what I am going to use as a power button cover (after modification for sure!)










Here as you can see my lack of power tools doesnt stop me from modding! I used my little saw with special blade to cut the aluminum and yes it cuts straight nice lines!



















And the dremel for the radiator!



















Now, the other part!



















And my trusty files (lol) for the details!


















And this is what I did for bending the aluminum!




























And here is something off topic! I created this wall storage for my tools for easier access! It was time consuming but it really worths the hassle!!



















Back to work now! I made a mistake on the drawings (not a big deal, thanks God!) and I had to fix it by cutting the excessive piece of aluminum.



















You are going to see something I created to decorate the left and right side of the cabinet. I decided to go with some native Indian weapons. After some research and study, I did the 2 main drawings on the same wood I used for the fan controllers faceplate!



















Here you can see my new pyrograph, a black and decker one! So some main pyrography and the I added some shadows and more details!





































I used my little saw (again!) for the main cuts and after that I used the dremel with various bits to finish that.


----------



## prosser13

Awesome!


----------



## AnG3L

Added some red color and varnish and these are the final shots! (for now!)























































Now on the top cabinet again! I decided to make some changes again so I had to bend back the lower edges of the top part!



















I used rivets to attach the 2 parts together. Remember this is only the main chassis, many changes to come!




























And some measurements for the extra pieces that they are going to go along with the 2 totem heads.










Thats all for now guys! Happy New Year and all the best! Please comment and keep this thread alive with your much appreciated presence!


----------



## AnG3L

Thanks my friend!!!







How was holidays bro?


----------



## prosser13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AnG3L*


Thanks my friend!!!







How was holidays bro?


Ah, so so. Yours?









How did you apply the varnish?


----------



## AnG3L

Same here brother not much! I went to Las Vegas I won 2 million then I passed by Jamaica for 3 days etc. LoL jk!

I am using a spray from Winsor and Newton.

http://www.artifolk.co.uk/catalog/pr..._varnishes.htm


----------



## Lord Xeb

O_O

Really quick question about your heritage. Are you part Native American?


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Liking all the new Awesome Updates there AnG3L, very well Done my good Friend!

Tool cabinet much better for keeping tool,s organised, looks great!


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
O_O

Really quick question about your heritage. Are you part Native American?

I wish I was but I believe deep in me that I am ;P I really love their culture!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman* 
Liking all the new Awesome Updates there AnG3L, very well Done my good Friend!

Tool cabinet much better for keeping tool,s organised, looks great!

Thanks Jolly my friend! I really needed that, so I planed that, I went to the store, bought whatever I needed and voila, the storage thingie on my wall!!!


----------



## Lord Xeb

I can definitely tell man... HOLY CRAP!


----------



## oliverw92

Awesome work angel, as always! Loving your new pyrograph work


----------



## Lord Xeb

Can I have sex with your computer when your done please?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Awsome work angel, i really like that fan controller








keep it up and i cant wait to see more









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
Can I have sex with your computer when your done please?

is that the only thing you can do with nice things?


----------



## Salman8506

Awesome Update friend i lyks it's


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


I can definitely tell man... HOLY CRAP!


LoL ;P

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Awesome work angel, as always! Loving your new pyrograph work










Thank you Oliver my friend!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Can I have sex with your computer when your done please?


Did you do any HIV tests? ;P LoL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Awsome work angel, i really like that fan controller








keep it up and i cant wait to see more










Thanks Bastian buddy!!
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Salman8506*


Awesome Update friend i lyks it's










Thanks Salman!


----------



## [email protected]'D

Wow I haven't posted for a while In here, but this is coming along really really well.
Keep up the awsome work and hope you had a nice christmas/new year AnG3L


----------



## AnG3L

Foxy my friend where have you been! Thanks for your comments and my holidays was good not so exciting cause I didnt go to Vegas and Jamaica! lol How was yours?


----------



## Lord Xeb

I cannot wait to see your rig when it is done....


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

me neither, every time i take a look at the previous pictures, like the structure painting etc, i cant stop wow-ing. Its just too awsome angel


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnG3L* 
Foxy my friend where have you been! Thanks for your comments and my holidays was good not so exciting cause I didnt go to Vegas and Jamaica! lol How was yours?









I know been rather busy lately, to check out all my subbed threads. Ill keep my eyes on it more often.

And yeah mine wern't bad, santa brought me everything I asked for LoL


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


I cannot wait to see your rig when it is done....


Yeah man me 2 lol ! When it is done.... ;P Hopefully soon!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


me neither, every time i take a look at the previous pictures, like the structure painting etc, i cant stop wow-ing. Its just too awsome angel










Thank you my friend so much for your kind words!!! I bet my friend Lord Xeb is going to knock his head on the wall for me being polite!







looooool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


I know been rather busy lately, to check out all my subbed threads. Ill keep my eyes on it more often.

And yeah mine wern't bad, santa brought me everything I asked for LoL


You were lucky, nice to hear that! I also got what I asked for (well .... not really lol) but not from Santa, but from Ms.Santa looooool


----------



## Lord Xeb

Oh BTW, I did have an HIV test and I am HIV negative. Have you ever had an hearing AIDS test? You get it from phone sex!


----------



## AnG3L

Hahahahahaha that was good! lol


----------



## AnG3L

A quick note as I promised about the mod and the meanings of the symbols I used:

(Frame of side panel) Border Patterns. Used by weavers and silversmiths alike to establish boundaries and as designs in their own right. The Hopi silversmiths have made great use of these patterns in their overly jewelry. Many of the recurring spirals and whorls are connected with bean sprouts, life leaping out, cycles of life, and perpetual renewal.

(Side panel)The Eagle. Master of the skys. A carrier of prayers. Many Indian Nations honor this bird as possessing courage, wisdom, and a special connection to the creator. Often confused with the "thunder bird". The Eagle is considered a protector, the sky spirit, and a symbol associated with visions & spirits

(Reservoir)WOLFIntelligence & Leadership - Strong Sense of Family


----------



## Lt.AldoRaine

absolutely amazing man! keep up the good work


----------



## AnG3L

Thanks buddy and welcome to Overclock.net!


----------



## Saaz

Did i miss the finished product AnG3l?


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnG3L* 
A quick note as I promised about the mod and the meanings of the symbols I used:

(Frame of side panel) Border Patterns. Used by weavers and silversmiths alike to establish boundaries and as designs in their own right. The Hopi silversmiths have made great use of these patterns in their overly jewelry. Many of the recurring spirals and whorls are connected with bean sprouts, life leaping out, cycles of life, and perpetual renewal.

(Side panel)The Eagle. Master of the skys. A carrier of prayers. Many Indian Nations honor this bird as possessing courage, wisdom, and a special connection to the creator. Often confused with the "thunder bird". The Eagle is considered a protector, the sky spirit, and a symbol associated with visions & spirits

(Reservoir)WOLF Intelligence & Leadership - Strong Sense of Family


Very cool! <.< I take it your a very peaceful man, are you not?


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Saaz*


Did i miss the finished product AnG3l?


No my friend you didnt!







It will be ready tomorrow. LoL no I am j k it will take some time till its finished!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Very cool! <.< I take it your a very peaceful man, are you not?


I seek for peace into my soul, I lived a strange and full of bad experiences life my friend, an intense life so now I want harmony and balance. I found out that I am in a better mood in my room instead of bars, fights, night life etc. I lived extreme so now I think I ll take a rest! lol








Namaste!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Hm... very interesting and philosophical way of putting it.


----------



## AnG3L

First off all I want to thank you guys for watching and commenting in my thread!
Here I am (again! lol) with one more update. Forget the old cabinet, I didnt like it, cause the aluminum with all that fiberglass and

isopon was a mess at the end , so I changed the design AND the materials!

First lets see the creation of the totem's top and bottom extra parts. I did that for 2 reasons. As you can see in the most wooden

parts I add a red acrylic for contrast and 3d effect (depth and frame) and also to adjust their height to grow larger for the cabinets

sake ! ;P

Classic jigsaw cutting with blade for wood ( off course!)



















I used the jigsaw for the acrylics too but with different blade.










Dremel for fine cuts.










And sanding drum for the perfection (almost! )










Sanding with fine grit the edges of both, wood and acrylic to make a perfect finish!










Using strong epoxy glue to attach the parts on the totems!




























As I told you before I decided to create a new cabinet with a new design and materials.
First of all, this is a reddish plywood and I am going to use it for the bottom part and the sides. Here are the cuts. Jigsaw first and

the files for finalizing.










Here are the sides










The bottom part.



















Here I am testing the way I am going to attach the sides. I used wooden Γ frame with glue for wood to attach the pieces.


----------



## AnG3L

And the other part. As you can see I am using glue on both sides and theres a reason for that. You want the wood to absorb the glue and

then create a bond in both sides.




























Using the same method I attached the sides on the bottom part



















I used the same wooden frame also on the top side of the cabinet for the aluminum piece to be attached there later on



















Here is the aluminum sheet and the measures.



















Testing one two, one two!


















I used this plastic hammer with this rounded wood to create the bend on the aluminum!










Testing! .......Perfect fit!


----------



## AnG3L

Added some really strong type of epoxy glue and attached the top part!










Drilling the holes for the rad and on the bottom part which is going to be attached on the case's top part.










Hole for the wires to pass through (power and restart button - no usb at the top)










And using my dremel I cut the radiator opening and finalized that with file work!!! ;P










Isopon for the imperfections !



















And again.... and again.... sanding .... and again!!!


















Here I measure the angle of the extra piece I am going to add later on to cover the front part!










I used some fiberglass to cover some corners and some spots I wanted and finished that with isopon and off course a lot of sanding!




























After a lot of sanding, patching etc, the primer hour has come! Here you are going to watch and learn the teared effect technique.
As you can see I am not using spay cans this time but a liquid special primer that is used mostly for aluminum but you can use it with

wood and steel also. Its really really good and for this technique its the best you can use.


----------



## AnG3L

To use this primer you have to put 2 parts paint and 1 part hardener and stir well.










You must apply (in the are you are going to do the effect) 3-4 layers with 2 minutes break between them. Dont worry if it looks kind of messed up, after it dries you can easily sand it with fine grit for a nice smooth finish!



















After half an hour the primer will become like plastic (warning: if it dries completely it creates a really strong bond with the surface and its almost impossible to remove it).
Then you can take a sharp object or blade and create the teared effect by cutting and pulling away the excessive paint.



















After that, apply 3 layers of paint with 5 minutes break between them. Be careful to use a thin layer and be almost exact on the timing.



















After 24 hours when the primer is dry enough, you can sand it, using 600 - 800 grit, just to remove any imperfections!


----------



## AnG3L

And here I added 3 layers of mahogany gloss varnish to give extra durability to the paint and also a darker color finish which all of the top cabinet parts will be.























































At the next update...

The creation of the switch housing and the finalizing of the top cabinet...




























Stay tuned guys for more modding adventures and please comment and keep this project alive with your presence and love!!







Till next time, mod on guys! Peace

ps: Support Haiti with any way you can. These people needs our help. Thanks!


----------



## oliverw92

Loving it mate!


----------



## AnG3L

Thanks buddy!!







Long time no see!!


----------



## Lord Xeb

O_________________________________________________ __________________0


----------



## oliverw92

This mod is more epic than this:


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


O_________________________________________________ __________________0










No words buddy?







Oh my Lord please, every night I pray to you and you dont talk me back! Please listen to my prayers and send me that blondy blue eyed chick and that 20 million euros pls!!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


This mod is more epic than this:











What is this man!!!!! Unbelievable! Thanks mate for your kind words, its nice to hear good words from a fellow modder!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

angel, just wow. That tear effect is so nice








keep it up m8









btw, whats the temperature over there? looks like its pretty nice


----------



## AnG3L

Thank you Bastian my friend so much! We supposed to be in the middle of the Winter but unfortunately here and 4 years there are limited rainfalls and even this year no snow at all.
I miss the good old winter.... The temperature is around 23 day and we used to have around 10 ....


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AnG3L*


Thank you Bastian my friend so much! We supposed to be in the middle of the Winter but unfortunately here and 4 years there are limited rainfalls and even this year no snow at all.
I miss the good old winter.... The temperature is around 23 day and we used to have around 10 ....


No problem







just love to watch your work.
Hmm, guess its warming up over there







nice temperature tho, i would love to change a few hours of the day with you, its around 0c here all the time, few days it was -10c. Snow everywhere xD


----------



## Icekilla

oh... my... god...

dude, this is looking beautiful!!!

I wanna see it finished already!

keep up the good work!


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
No problem







just love to watch your work.
Hmm, guess its warming up over there







nice temperature tho, i would love to change a few hours of the day with you, its around 0c here all the time, few days it was -10c. Snow everywhere xD

It would be my pleasure to change places but... not for too long cause I have to mod!! Believe me , here you will suicide the next day cause of my grandma, she keeps talking like "do this" "do that" "keep the music down" "go to bed" blaa blaa blaa lol She thinks that I am 10 years old, so better stay there and I will come to meet you
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Icekilla* 
oh... my... god...

dude, this is looking beautiful!!!

I wanna see it finished already!

keep up the good work!

Thanks Icekilla!! Stay tuned buddy cause you are going to witness a transformation of this mod into.... mod!?!? lol Fail! Anwz I am really glad that you like it buddy, people like you guys you are my motivation to mod, appreciation of ones work is everything! Thanks again!


----------



## Salman8506

Another Wonderfull update


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AnG3L*


It would be my pleasure to change places but... not for too long cause I have to mod!! Believe me , here you will suicide the next day cause of my grandma, she keeps talking like "do this" "do that" "keep the music down" "go to bed" blaa blaa blaa lol She thinks that I am 10 years old, so better stay there and I will come to meet you

















lmao, gotta love granny







she only tells you things that are good for you xD
loud music is bad for your ears and you need some sleep too


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Salman8506*






























Another Wonderfull update










Thanks mate!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


lmao, gotta love granny







she only tells you things that are good for you xD
loud music is bad for your ears and you need some sleep too










If you could live with my granny, man you would be the craziest guy ever lived.... well.... after me hahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Lord Xeb

<.< You think he is crazy then you have not met me. My friends refer to me as being a nut. Hell even my mom tells me that.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


<.< You think he is crazy then you have not met me. My friends refer to me as being a nut. Hell even my mom tells me that.


why doesnt this surprise me at all?


----------



## Syrillian

I have read that the great artists of all time look upon their respective mediums in their raw state and possess the minds eye to see what lies within prior to drawing it forth with their talents.

AnG3L, I feel that this applies to you.


----------



## AnG3L

Syrillian my friend thanks a lot for your nice words, I am really impressed by the way you express your self, your inner world is pure art man and I recognize and respect that!
Its my honor to have you commenting in my thread I am a fan of your art and ideology man! Thanks again!

IndiGo ProsPerous Aenaus


----------



## Lord Xeb

:S THE POLITENESS! IT BURNS! IT BURRRRRRRNS! *cries*


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnG3L* 
Syrillian my friend thanks a lot for your nice words, I am really impressed by the way you express your self, your inner world is pure art man and I recognize and respect that!
Its my honor to have you commenting in my thread I am a fan of your art and ideology man! Thanks again!

IndiGo ProsPerous Aenaus

Your words arnt bad either, they sound pretty well









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
:S THE POLITENESS! IT BURNS! IT BURRRRRRRNS! *cries*

babyboy is crying?


----------



## AnG3L

LoL my Lord dont cry with politeness cause with violence and rude you are going to cry more! ;p 
Thanks Bastian ;p


----------



## GOTFrog

This is epic, there's nothing more to say. everything is just right and fits perfectly with everything else. Just WOW!


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


This is epic, there's nothing more to say. everything is just right and fits perfectly with everything else. Just WOW!


Thanks buddy! Stay tuned for more as I am going to update in 2-3 days with the top cabinet completion if everything goes right!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Cool!


----------



## RideZiLightning

Next time I suggest using aircraft stripper

Buhbye paint

You're gunna get a bad burn if it gets on your skin tho yo


----------



## CattleRustler

awesome


----------



## Lord Xeb

CR approved.

LX Approved

Childern approve...... Um we may have an issue..


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RideZiLightning*


Next time I suggest using aircraft stripper

Buhbye paint

You're gunna get a bad burn if it gets on your skin tho yo


I didnt get it man, where to use that aircraft thing? You mean paint remover?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


awesome










Thanks mate!
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


CR approved.

LX Approved

Childern approve...... Um we may have an issue..


LoL you crazy man!


----------



## AnG3L

Heres some benchies with the Samsung Spinpoint F3 in Raid 0 configuration. If you have similar benchmarks with different set of hdd's feel free to post them. The hard drives are on a Evga x58 mobo with core i7 920 @ 3.9 Ghz


----------



## oliverw92

Wow, same as my SSD, except my access time is 0.1ms


----------



## AnG3L

LoL yes that makes the difference mate, wish I had a couple of SSD's in Raid0!


----------



## oliverw92

RAID0 SSDs are really not very good. The performance degrade is ridiculous


----------



## Lord Xeb

That is not bad at all! Very good


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


RAID0 SSDs are really not very good. The performance degrade is ridiculous


Yeha I know that but I believe thay have some fixes for that and some tweaks you should check that out mate!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


That is not bad at all! Very good










Thanks buddy! These hard drives are really fast for a budget price!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Agreed. Although, personally, I am a fan of the CB drives (Caviar).


----------



## AnG3L

I was too till I faced some problems with my Raid 0 and my x58 setup so I changed them to run these benchies and voila! Way better speeds!


----------



## Lord Xeb

I have never had an issue with Caviar Blacks or any caviar for that matter.... But that is interesting.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

NO! Not the end of the thread! *cry* Need more pictures!

But seriously though







This is a very impressive build. Artwork meets hardware and creates a masterpiece. Fantastic work! You keep me inspired.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Agreed


----------



## RideZiLightning

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AnG3L*


I didnt get it man, where to use that aircraft thing? You mean paint remover?
Thanks mate!















LoL you crazy man!










It's extremely heavy duty paint remover. Don't use it on anything but metals

It'll strip anodized and powdercoated parts as well

You can get it at auto parts stores, walmart, home depot, etc.


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
NO! Not the end of the thread! *cry* Need more pictures!

But seriously though







This is a very impressive build. Artwork meets hardware and creates a masterpiece. Fantastic work! You keep me inspired.

Thank you my friend! An update will be here in .... 3 hours?!?!







Wait and stay tuned buddy!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RideZiLightning* 
It's extremely heavy duty paint remover. Don't use it on anything but metals

It'll strip anodized and powdercoated parts as well

You can get it at auto parts stores, walmart, home depot, etc.

If you read the worklog, at the very beginning I am using a paint remover for the case! Check it out!


----------



## AnG3L

Ok here we go for one more update 1 step before the finish of the top cabinet.
First I glued the wooden pyrographed designs using epoxy and my various clamps.
I also added some black vitraux liner on the edges and some details.




























Using the same epoxy I glued the totems.




























Change after change, I decided to use aluminum instead of acrylic for the top cover because its thinner and lighter



















My bending mechanism. Unfortunately I dont have space to create a brake so I use various tricks for my creations....



















After cutting the aluminum to the desired design, I had to create something for the screws to be attached, so I used a piece of acrylic which I glued on the aluminum.



















After this and that I had to create a mechanism or something for the power switch and the Indian head. So I decided to use a small round piece of reddish plywood which I glued on the switch and then attached the Indian head using some flexible double sided tape.























































For the small front panel I used acrylic which I bended as you can see in these pictures.





































Drilled some holes for the buttons.










Here I drilled some holes for the top screws to pass through.



















And pointing where the holes on the aluminum are going to be drilled.


----------



## AnG3L

Here is my tap and die set ready to rock n roll!



























Testing!



















Here I take measurements to cut a little piece of wood where the acrylic front panel will rest on.










Attached with epoxy.










Here I am creating the housing for the main power switch. I am using 2 different kind of wood, one thicker than the other, which I glued them together, added some pyrography details and then applied 2 layers of mahogany varnish.





































The top part and the front panel after the sanding process, primed then double coated with red paint and then the usual techniques which I didnt shoot cause I did it thousands of times till now!!! lol



















Here is the housing of the main switch. See the difference of the outside shooting versus my room.



















And the rest....




























Here is a sneak peek of the housing with the switch. Off course is going to be attached on the main front panel and a lot of other decorations are going to follow so stay tuned!










Please comment and share your thoughts. Thanks for watching and stay tune for more art pr0n! Peace!


----------



## DaClownie

First time contributing to the thread, but have been reading along the entire time. Unbelievable wood working capability... I wish I had the creativity and the means to do work like this.

Keep it up! +1


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaClownie* 
First time contributing to the thread, but have been reading along the entire time. Unbelievable wood working capability... I wish I had the creativity and the means to do work like this.

Keep it up! +1

Thank you my friend for reading and appreciating my work, for me means a lot to have you commenting in my thread! Even a little chit chat its good sometimes! Thanks again!


----------



## AnG3L

For the people looking for the last update in on page 33! Thanks!


----------



## oliverw92

Dude that is crazily cool







I love the power switch!


----------



## AnG3L

Thanks buddy!







Improvisation is cool but sometimes hard to accomplish.... !!!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

awsome updates angel, keep it up


----------



## AnG3L

Thanks Bastian my friend!


----------



## AnG3L

One more quick update with the finished top cabinet and a small video on youtube with power button testing.
You are going to see me attaching the buttons, gluing the top part and the finished product.
I didnt take pictures when I glued the wooden part on the front panel so excuse me and enjoy the pictures. The feet underneath the cabinet its not a part of it, but I placed them there due to the radiator's downwards extension.




































































































More to come soon! Thanks for watching and commenting! Peace!


----------



## AnG3L

YouTube- Power Button Testing


----------



## oliverw92

D000D that is soo cool


----------



## AnG3L

LoL thanks Oliver! ;p


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

awsome angel!! love that indian on the button


----------



## AnG3L

Thanks Bastian! The first thing I bought for the mod before I even start planning (in my head as usual) it was that Indian necklace and one more which I used on the door! Then the modding began!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hehe, thing is cool








will it glow in the dark? or at least the switch behind it?


----------



## AnG3L

Its going to illuminate somehow the button with an ambient red color!


----------



## Lord Xeb

This is going to really sweet!


----------



## AnG3L

Thanks buddy!







A lot of effort and hard work I hope it ends somewhere good!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AnG3L*


Thanks buddy!







A lot of effort and hard work I hope it ends somewhere good!










"i hope" ?? without finishing this thing its a beast, if you finish it its godlike...xD
keep it up and you'll have one of the best cases ever.


----------



## wcdolphin

man that thing looks amazing!!! Keep it up!!!


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


"i hope" ?? without finishing this thing its a beast, if you finish it its godlike...xD
keep it up and you'll have one of the best cases ever.


People like you my friend gives me courage to move on and keep modding! Thank you for your nice words I hope I wont let you down! Oups I said I hope again ;p Maybe I need more self esteem at the end! lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cdolphin*


man that thing looks amazing!!! Keep it up!!!


Thanks man! I will!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AnG3L*


People like you my friend gives me courage to move on and keep modding! Thank you for your nice words I hope I wont let you down! Oups I said I hope again ;p Maybe I need more self esteem at the end! lol

Thanks man! I will!










you made me smile xD
i dont mean it the way its not allowed, but youve got some unique skills that did some awsome work. if you would have only shown us your sidepanel we would be like:







but if its finished we'll be like:











































keep modding m8








soon there'll be something from my side, working on a new project


----------



## AnG3L

LoL thanks mate but beware of one thing! If I wont be the first guy who's gonna comment and watch your worklog, I will slap you on the head with my GTX 295!! And its watercooled too!!! LoL
Seriously now, I really love to see friends modding and if I can help in any way it ll be my pleasure!
Peace 'n' keep me updated pls!


----------



## oliverw92

Technically it is a joint project between me and Bassie, but it is for Bassie


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AnG3L*


Thanks buddy!







A lot of effort and hard work I hope it ends somewhere good!










Are trying to invoke a ball kicking? Of course it is going to be amazing. Actually, I bet Mr. Lefty to that one.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnG3L* 
LoL thanks mate but beware of one thing! If I wont be the first guy who's gonna comment and watch your worklog, I will slap you on the head with my GTX 295!! And its watercooled too!!! LoL
Seriously now, I really love to see friends modding and if I can help in any way it ll be my pleasure!
Peace 'n' keep me updated pls!









hehe, ill contact you as fast as i can, those 295 with watercooling are pretty heavy stuff







dont want that in my head xD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Technically it is a joint project between me and Bassie, but it is for Bassie









indeed, cant wait to get it started


----------



## AnG3L

If Oliver puts his hands into this project then let the magic begins! Gotta watch this for sure!









LoL Lord nice comments as always! Mr.Lefty lol lol lol


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AnG3L*


If Oliver puts his hands into this project then let the magic begins! Gotta watch this for sure!









LoL Lord nice comments as always! Mr.Lefty lol lol lol










He's gonna put his Golden hand into this, so his part will be perfect, the only dangerous factor is me


----------



## Salman8506

Another Awesome Update Angel i just loved the top cabinet it makes me feel like it is just going to move







I am looking forward to the finished product







And you my friend are very creative im getting inspired looking at your work


----------



## oliverw92

Unfortunately you won't see the fruits until the end of the case mod comp angel, since its going into that


----------



## Lord Xeb

Wait a sec... Why are you doing this case mod again? Because it is just too damn cool to be your own...Or is it? DUN DUN DUN


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Salman8506* 
Another Awesome Update Angel i just loved the top cabinet it makes me feel like it is just going to move







I am looking forward to the finished product







And you my friend are very creative im getting inspired looking at your work










Oh thank you my friend for the kind words of you! As I told before "inspiring" my friends on the forums its my ultimate goal, cause I want people to have more ideas and be creative in their lives and thank you again for your nice comments!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Unfortunately you won't see the fruits until the end of the case mod comp angel, since its going into that










Oh as you know I am a patient guy (not so much lol) and I will wait to see your creation and I might participate a little, with not my name on the list but just my presence where I might can give some help! Or learn something! That would be nice and I would love that!







Cant wait!


----------



## AnG3L

I am back with one more update and finally the finalizing of the top cabinet.
I had a problem with the radiator and the psu. I had to lift the cabinet a little bit higher so the
radiator wouldnt be so close with the power supply.

I also removed the radiator to install the tubing even if its too late for that step I wanted to do that now so it would be easier later on, on the final assembly!

At first I installed some bitspower compression fittings but later on I decided not to waste them cause they are not going to be visible at all so I used regular barbs along with spring clamps which in my opinion are really trusty!



















Here is the creation of the extra base for the top cabinet.
I used a 3 cm solid pine wood which is very solid and easy to work with.
Measurements using the uneven technique on the middle part so it will look different from
the top part, for visual reasons. As I said before all these little details and techniques at the end will combine giving a nice result. Its not easy for me to combine all these colors, all these
techniques but at the end I am a guy that doesnt likes the easy way!













































And some file work!










One more art technique here! I am using this dremel bit here, to sculpt the wood and create in what we name it "sponge" effect.





































After that I use fire for two reasons. To burn down all the leftovers that I couldnt sand and off course to give a better aesthetic on the surface.




























Drilled the holes for the bolts to pass through.










After more sanding I did to remove and burned leftovers I used this varnish for the finish.
As I told you I am changing the varnish layout to a mahogany one to give a darker look which is closer to the colors.




























Here are all the parts attached on the steel part of the case using bolts and nuts. The top of the bolt its cover afterwards with black liner, and when its dried its becomes like plastic with an uneven surface to match with the overall look. Forgive me for the quality of the pictures, as you know I dont even have a window in my room or the space to be able to work.





































So after this and that I am moving to some "case" work, eventually. Today I did some work on the motherboard tray, expanding the 24 pin hole and one of the sata holes cause I want to pass the pci-e cable too, adding one more hole for the power button cables etc to pass through and off course a lot of filing.... stupid steel!!




























More to come soon with the work on the motherboard tray and the creation of the lower part of the case! Till next time guys, comment and tell me your ideas and share your thoughts with me or feel free to ask any question you like! Peace!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

nice update, i love that top








watch it that you wont burn all the wood away


----------



## oliverw92

Awesome man! Why so many holes in the mobo tray though?


----------



## GOTFrog

Nice, I really like alot.


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


nice update, i love that top








watch it that you wont burn all the wood away










LoL thanks man, I wont burn anything.... yet! ;p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Awesome man! Why so many holes in the mobo tray though?


Thanks man! If you mean the holes that I did goes like that:
1st on the top left : 8 pin that goes to motherboard
2nd big square on the right side: 24 pin
3rd circle underneath 24 pin: sata cables
4th rounded one : sata and pci-e cables
5th circle : power + restart etc like usb

About that two little square holes underneath the mobo, that was from the factory, if you see in the previous pictures, it used to have some bended steel thingies on it. Supposed to be support for some kind of motherboards so I cut them cause they were useless!


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Nice, I really like alot.


Thanks buddy!


----------



## Rick Arter

Great stuff you do some unique work!


----------



## oliverw92

Nah i mean the gazillion tiny holes


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rick Arter*


Great stuff you do some unique work!


Thanks buddy! Long time no see! What are you up to?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Nah i mean the gazillion tiny holes










Oh these are factory made, they are for different kind of motherboards and bla bla bla! It looks awful but I ll fix that!
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Yo dawg, I knew that was some killer **** but I never knew it would be "THE" killer ****. 'Some work bro.


Thanks bro!


----------



## AnG3L

What happened to Lord's comment? LoL once I replied it vanished....!?!?!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AnG3L*


What happened to Lord's comment? LoL once I replied it vanished....!?!?!


i bet an admin deleted it.
I had it to, just for typing four stars myselve... cause i know the rules and wont post words like that. Ask the poster to edit it before removing it would be better imo...


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


i bet an admin deleted it.
I had it to, just for typing four stars myselve... cause i know the rules and wont post words like that. Ask the poster to edit it before removing it would be better imo...



Agreed... e_e I got an infraction for it..... I would have changed it if someone asked. D: oh well. I just got to be more careful and watch it....

still really awesome build there man.


----------



## AnG3L

Oh I thought about, but that was quick so I wondered what else could have happened! 
Anwz thanks Lord







again!!! lol

Peace!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Welcome.


----------



## AnG3L

Since I am gonna use old hardware I thought that I could soft volt mod my 8800 GTX's . I ve searched that matter but I couldnt find anything useful so I am asking your help if you know!
On the other hand I am in search of 2 x GTX260 for sale and if they are watercooled its preferred!

If you know something, someone please help!
Thanks!

Syrrilian???


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

check this out, maybe you can find some mods for those cards









dunno about the 260's


----------



## AnG3L

Thanks buddy for the info, I checked that out! Thanks


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AnG3L*


Thanks buddy for the info, I checked that out! Thanks










no problem, any usefull info there?


----------



## AnG3L

Yeah, I found the pencil mod, I am also looking the volt mod with Nibitor but it seems I am looking in the wrong places all the time! lol


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AnG3L*


Yeah, I found the pencil mod, I am also looking the volt mod with Nibitor but it seems I am looking in the wrong places all the time! lol










If you don't want to mod it (hard mod that is) CL3P20 has a winter vmod sale.


----------



## Chr0n1c

C'mon man you got fans achin' to see this mofo in action!

+1 for awesome wood working skills


----------



## AnG3L

Thanks Chr0n1c ! If I am gonna ship those cards and have them vmoded its goin to cost me a fortune!! LoL think I am gonna search for more sponsors.....!!


----------



## AnG3L

One more quick update guys with the creation of the case feet and also some other random things I did.

I used a very solid rounded wood for the main part of the feet.
Measurements and cutting :



















Here I use the mouse sander with my ruler for checkup, to make an equal size for all.



















And some improvisation for the finish!










Here are finished with some wooden sticks which I am going to use with the feet!










But first some holes for the main screws, which are going to be attached on the case.

Measurements :










And drilling! Solid wood = PITA to drill ;p










I used my tap die set as the wood is really solid and I can use a screw with no further modifications!










Perfect!


----------



## AnG3L

Now lets measure and cut the wooden sticks. I used 4 sticks at then cause each foot required
17 small pieces!!!



















This is how I want it to be.... But how am I going to attach all of these sticks ???










Lets sand them one by one till we have an idea!
Thinking and sanding, thinking and sanding.....










Voila!!! Modders are just so clever! lol
I used a masking tape, I attached the sticks on it and I left some space to roll it again all over.










Some white wood glue.....










Keep rolllin, rollin, rollin!!! (Limp Bizkit)










Added some more glue which absorbed by the wood, and also to fill the tiny holes and create a stronger bond. Added glue for 3 times in 15 minutes spaces.










I left the feet for 24 hours to completely dry and while I was waiting I did some random work.
I removed that South Bridge cooler from the motherboard for some cleaning and also to change sleeving!

Dirty huh?? ;p










After a lot of cleaning I did and some sanding, you can see my ugly face in! LoL










Painted the fan and also a part from the wire.



















After this and that, cooler done!!!!










So I am going to show you something I did and I would like to hear your opinion guys!
Many new cases comes with some cable management rubber pass through things and I decided to make one of my own. I was thinking, I was thinking and I finally thought that it would be nice if I could do that with something that anyone could find.
So I used a very cheap mousepad for gamers (3 euros) which is very good for the money!
It has a rubber base and a soft cloth for the top, so it makes it flexible and very durable at the same time!










I used a piece of wood and I attached it using some masking tape, so it wont move during the process!










I measured the desired length and I carefully cut it with a very sharp blade.



















I attached the piece again on the wood using masking tape for the remaining cuts.










I measured to find the middle and I draw a line.










Next I took a triangle to create the top and bottom design. And voila, cable managent thingie with a mousepad and with 3 euros you can do a lot of them!



















Lets go back on the case feet work. Here is completely dried and impossible to break apart!



















With the dremel (which today died!!) I used the sanding bit to clear the top and bottom parts for any leftovers from the glue and the sticks!










To protect the surface from being scratched, I used these ....thingies! ;p










So for the final touch, I did 2 different drawings on each pair of feet. Why is that? Uneven technique !!(read the thread!) Also remember that is a project which emphasizes 2 things in one! Totem (Tote) and technology(technika).Go it?







The final touch : mahogany gloss varnish!



















I did the drawings in a freehand style cause I wanted to look like traditional and not like factory made style.























































Thank you for watching, please feel free to comment, ask any question or have a random chit chat!! Peace!!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

nice update angel, if ur taking soo much time for just the case feet, this thing has got to take 3 lifetimes lol








How old do you think you'll be if you are finished?








good luck tho, and keep it up brotah


----------



## oliverw92

Shmexy feet!


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
nice update angel, if ur taking soo much time for just the case feet, this thing has got to take 3 lifetimes lol








How old do you think you'll be if you are finished?








good luck tho, and keep it up brotah

The feet was the easiest part of this mod I think!! Take for instance the top cabinet or the side panel! All these sculpting and pyrograph work!! I am glad that I finished the most time wasting parts now lets go for the finish! In a couple of months..... maybe!!! lol
28 years old i ll be!







Hope I ll finish before my birthday! 12 March!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Shmexy feet!

Thanks brother Oliver!


----------



## Lord Xeb

I like it! The feet, the passthrough, everything!


----------



## AnG3L

Thanks brother! I am glad you liked it!







Moving towards the end now!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Sweet


----------



## GOTFrog

Youare such a good wood worker. sweet, sweet build


----------



## Krusher33

I like feetsies. And like your clever cheap alternative of cable management. Just might do that my self.


----------



## Crazyman0005

i have been reading and following this for a while now. and i cant help but be totally amazed at your work its utterly incredable how much artwork has gone into this case

so i will slink back into the shadows and watch once more in awe

11/10 so far.


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Youare such a good wood worker. sweet, sweet build


Thank you my friend, trying to do my best!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


I like feetsies. And like your clever cheap alternative of cable management. Just might do that my self.


I am glad that I could give you an idea







Thanks!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazyman0005*


i have been reading and following this for a while now. and i cant help but be totally amazed at your work its utterly incredable how much artwork has gone into this case

so i will slink back into the shadows and watch once more in awe

11/10 so far.


Thank you my invisible friend!














More to come.....!!!


----------



## Salman8506

Coming up nice man







missed an update


----------



## AnG3L

Thanks buddy! Dont worry stay tuned for more or subscribe ;p


----------



## CattleRustler

awesome work as always mate









As for your dremel, have you checked the carbon brushes lately?


----------



## Krusher33

Dremels are hardy. You know you're a modder when your dremel goes kaput.


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


awesome work as always mate









As for your dremel, have you checked the carbon brushes lately?


Thanks dawg! I checked them mate but I used the dremel like 5 times till now,
and they were just fine almost like new, while I was working with it, a strange cracking noise came out of it and it slowed down immediately. I took it back to the store where I bought it for repair and I bought a cheaper one, but I believe from my experience with different rotary tools I owned, sometimes the cheaper ones are better and last longer. The Mannesman I owned before it was faster, better and it lasted for 3 years without any problems (and 3 times cheaper) . Besides the one I bought its a WOLF with all the extras, like the flexible pen with the stand, 250 extras (bits, disks etc) and half the price of the Dremel.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Dremels are hardy. You know you're a modder when your dremel goes kaput.










LoL yes I ll never go with Dremel again, they are expensive and by the way they are like so many other rotary tools (B&D , Manessman, Wolf, Mini etc) which are better and cheaper.


----------



## Salman8506

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AnG3L*


Thanks buddy! Dont worry stay tuned for more or subscribe ;p


Already Subbed Missed the mail







Will keep track now


----------



## AnG3L

I would like to announce you my new sponsor :




Razer one of the best gaming peripheral companies joined the project, so officially now our family is bigger!

I would like to thank my personal friend and amazing person mr. Robert Krakoff and also mr. Christoffer Suess for their valuable help and support!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AnG3L*


I would like to announce you my new sponsor :

Razer one of the best gaming peripheral companies joined the project, so officially now our family is bigger!


Nice!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

thats a cool sponsor, i love their products


----------



## AnG3L

Thanks guys! Yes indeed they make awesome products for gamers and because I am one, I approve that! ;p


----------



## Lord Xeb

O-o Razer? AWESOME!


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

That's Great to hear about The new Sponsor AnG3L, Razer make some Dam fine Products


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


O-o Razer? AWESOME!


Awesome indeed brother!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman*


That's Great to hear about The new Sponsor AnG3L, Razer make some Dam fine Products


Jolly my man thank you! Long time no see! Where have you been man? Working probably!


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AnG3L*


Jolly my man thank you! Long time no see! Where have you been man? Working probably!

















Yep working on my latest Mod, Jolly's Tech bench 2010, link in sig below,

Hopping and still praying everything is working out for you in RL issue!


----------



## oliverw92

What you getting from Razer buddy?


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AnG3L*


Awesome indeed brother!










Who said I was your brother. <.< For all you know, I could be your long lost uncle! (jk)


----------



## oliverw92

I am your father, Xeb


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
I am your father, Xeb










lmao


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman* 
Yep working on my latest Mod, Jolly's Tech bench 2010, link in sig below,

Hopping and still praying everything is working out for you in RL issue!

Sorry man I didnt see that, so many things in my head right now, you know. Thanks for your prayers my friend, things arent going the way I wanted but besides I am a refugee I gotta used to that!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
What you getting from Razer buddy?

Believe it or not I dunno yet man! I asked for peripherals like mouse, keyboard, headset but will see! Update when I ll take the stuff!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
Who said I was your brother. <.< For all you know, I could be your long lost uncle! (jk)

If you are my lost uncle can you please let me move to your place? Cause I might be homeless in a while! (hope not) ;p


----------



## oliverw92

You can come live with me, your bro Angel







Can get modding stuff so much easier/cheaper here too


----------



## prosser13

He's just going to steal your cases - don't trust him, he's Northern!


----------



## oliverw92

Rofl lol i'm not northern, i forgot i had it as that. I was trolling someday in BOC a while ago and changed my location. I live in london prosser


----------



## adelan

awesome work man ... you are really talented .. subbed

+rep

keep up the good work


----------



## AnG3L

Brother Oliver thank you, I rather give you my mods instead of being homeless again! LoL
Even if you live in London









adelan my friend thank you so much (here is where Lord Xeb jumps in telling me that I am so kind and he cant take any more of me lol )


----------



## Salman8506

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AnG3L*


I would like to announce you my new sponsor :

Razer one of the best gaming peripheral companies joined the project, so officially now our family is bigger!

I would like to thank my personal friend and amazing person mr. Robert Krakoff and also mr. Christoffer Suess for their valuable help and support!


Glad to see the Family is growing


----------



## shadow19935

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I am your father, Xeb











Yes it does. He is using the Brita filtre jug to filter the water before putting it in the bottle


----------



## Lord Xeb

<.< You move in with me, your goign to have to deal with my Step-Dad and brother.... They are ruthless when it comes to teasing D:

At dinner I was crying from laughing so hard XD


----------



## Krusher33

My house has got a temporary space for ya, I'm in the U.S. though.


----------



## AnG3L

Love to hear all these proposals I might go and renew my passport, then go and buy a gun, rob a bank and then move to US or England or to ... jail ...!!! Hahahahaahaha! lol
Thanks brothers, a friend offered me a room at his house to stay so now I will have to move ... again!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Why you moving? NOOOOOOOOOO! THEY BE STEALIN' ME BROTHER!


----------



## AnG3L

LOL yes indeed brother, its like that.... But strength has been given to me, to use it, so tests are very often, hope they will end some time soon, but hey I will survive!


----------



## Lord Xeb

So why are you moving?


----------



## AnG3L

I prefer not to discuss about it, but I appreciate your interest my bro and thank you. Personal matters should not get involved in a worklog for strictly professional reasons!


----------



## Lord Xeb

<.< You can always PM them


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

sure, feel free to talk about it lol









but stay focused for everything else, dont miss a thing








good luck m8


----------



## AnG3L

Back for an update, this week was very difficult and so the next couple , so updates are going to slow down cause I am moving to

another house and I have to do a trillion things, but If ll manage to work at the same time, that would be good....!!!!

So, I am on the bottom part of the case now and as you can see I got rid a lot of steel, to be replaced later with aluminum and

acrylic.

Measurements:










Pivot holes:










After I cut it and filled it (omg it was a PITA) I used the stone grinding bit to remove some unnecessary steel and flatten it.



















I also cut a small piece of steel from the bottom part for the cable to pass through later.










Work and moving at the same time .....










Here I measure to cut the main aluminum piece:



















Testing, testing!!



















Here I used some clamps to hold it in place to draw the desired design, to cut afterwards.




























I decided not to cut this part cause it would be visible due to the radiator placement later.










As you can see, new dremel as the Dremel 300 gone for repair.....


----------



## AnG3L

Now lets go for the acrylic part. It will be painted, so it wont be fully illuminated. I want to slightly illuminate the edges and

as you will see later on I am using something else to illuminate.



















And some polish work on the cpu-block! Working many things simultaneously!










And the NB block!










Installed!










I am gonna do something to cover the CPU-block screws, BUT not the Nb-block cause of the uneven effect I am introducing and off

course due to the dual-meaning of the mod (totem -technology) I am using the same wood I used on the feet, to create some covers for

the bolts. They are going to be finished at the end!














































Back to the bottom part now.
Drilled the main holes (wires, screws etc)










Now, from these acrylic sticks, I am going to create 2 parts which are going to be illuminated by the cathodes which I am going to

install underneath the case, therefore, creating 2 effects. One inside the case and one on the bottom.










I used a drum sanding bit to create a curve on both sides of the acrylic.





































Due to the artistic side of the mod, I am using vitraux red paint to give the desired effect.
2 layers and some sanding later.




























And some testing to see how it looks like.


















Creating some covers for the cathodes out of aluminum. Simple but nice!










Sanding before cutting!




























And filing.....!










Sanding again!










Using a very strong epoxy glue to attach the acrylic with the aluminum.



















Here are the first primer layers.










And at the same time I am filling holes and imperfections on the mobo tray....!!!










So guys, till I will finish moving to the new room of mine, wish me good luck, comment and stay tuned for more updates on

Totechnika! Peace and thanks for reading my thread and appreciating my efforts and work!


----------



## Rebel4055

Looks good!


----------



## FalloutBoy

Great, just as you get me hooked on this project you shut up shop and move! I'll come help you move if it means you get back to the project quicker. Surely there can't be that many oceans between us...


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rebel4055* 
Looks good!

Thanks bro!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
Great, just as you get me hooked on this project you shut up shop and move! I'll come help you move if it means you get back to the project quicker. Surely there can't be that many oceans between us...









LoL thanks mate, I will be pleased to have you here not only for help but mod together and have some cold beers too!! I have to move on, due to many (not so good) reasons. But I will try my best to work at the same time!







Peace!


----------



## Crazyman0005

Best of luck moving and im still dribbling at the prospect of the final finished result.

Truly awsome craftmanship

Peace out


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazyman0005* 
Best of luck moving and im still dribbling at the prospect of the final finished result.

Truly awsome craftmanship

Peace out









Thanks buddy for your wishes and for reading and appreciating my work!!! Bless!


----------



## oliverw92

Good luck matey, can't wait fo more!


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Good luck matey, can't wait fo more!

Thanks buddy, I cant wait too....!


----------



## GOTFrog

So many great ideas in this mod I love this mod so much. Good luck with the move. Take your time and then Sprint to the finish....


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AnG3L*


LoL thanks mate, I will be pleased to have you here not only for help but mod together and have some cold beers too!! I have to move on, due to many (not so good) reasons. But I will try my best to work at the same time!







Peace!










I'd get completely distracted watching your mod take shape! Anyway, can't wait for more.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Noice.


----------



## a(TM) a(TM) Spadea(TM) a(TM) 

Wow

Wow

Sorry lost for word's great work...


----------



## Lord Xeb

Agreed. When I first saw what was going on, my jaw dropped.


----------



## Salman8506

Looking good so far


----------



## Lord Xeb

When this build is done, can I have some candy for being loyal to it?


----------



## AnG3L

One more quick update with my sponsor's goodies!!! 
Here is the package, no damages from the post, thanks God!


















OMG goodies!!!










And lets take a quick look at the products. I am not going to complete unpackage them cause I have to take some pictures with them at the end of the mod and also I am moving as you know!

Here is the Razer's Imperator a new ergonomic gaming mouse with some crazy features!

Ergonomic right-handed design
Adjustable side buttons
5600dpi Razer Precisionâ„¢ 3.5G Laser sensor
Razer Synapseâ„¢ On-board Memory
Up to 200 inches per second/ 50g acceleration
Seven independently programmable Hyperesponseâ„¢ buttons
1000Hz Ultrapollingâ„¢ / 1ms response rate
On-The-Fly Sensitivityâ„¢ adjustment
Zero-acoustic Ultraslickâ„¢ TeflonÂ® feet










You can see mr.Robert Krakoff here, an amazing person, a great friend of mine and a great writer! Thanks mr.Robert from the bottom of my heart!














































Here are the Razer Megalodon 7.1 surround gaming set.

The Razer Megalodon is a 7.1 Surround Sound Gaming Headset designed specifically to incorporate the Razer Maelstrom Audio Engine, making it the definitive headset for gamers today. Utilizing next generation HRTF technologies and a superb DSP with unheard of processing power, the Razer Megalodon is the most advanced audio headset of its kind.
































































Next Razer Lycosa!!!

With an awesome host of features, the Razer Lycosaâ„¢ is on an unstoppable mission to destroy and dominate.

Execute complex combat maneuvers with swift dexterity. Launch your assaults timed to perfection. Annihilate your enemies and reign supreme on the battlefield. You now have the tactical advantage on every terrain, and your enemies' fates are in your hands.























































And last but not least Razer leet package that you can see here:

http://eu.razerzone.com/razer-l33t-p...store=sto_frch

I would like to thank once again from the bottom of my heart, my friend mr.Robert Krakoff for all of his precious help and his kindness and also mr.Christoffer from Germany for his support!
Viva Razer!


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


So many great ideas in this mod I love this mod so much. Good luck with the move. Take your time and then Sprint to the finish....


Thanks buddy! I loved that sprint thing!! I ll do that man!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy*


I'd get completely distracted watching your mod take shape! Anyway, can't wait for more.


No problem, I ll bring you a chair too and a coffee so you will enjoy that more!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *♠♠Spade♠♠*


Wow

Wow

Sorry lost for word's great work...


LoL man, thanks a lot!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Agreed. When I first saw what was going on, my jaw dropped.


Can I have a doctor here please??? lol









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Salman8506*


Looking good so far










Thanks dawg!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


When this build is done, can I have some candy for being loyal to it?


Sure buddy why not!! I will do something special for all of my friends here at the end!!


----------



## Rebel4055

Gotta love sponsors! Great stuff!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

awsome stuff angel








ive got a lycosa too, and its just perfect








tho i still prefer my G11


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rebel4055*


Gotta love sponsors! Great stuff!


Yes I do! A lot!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


awsome stuff angel








ive got a lycosa too, and its just perfect








tho i still prefer my G11










Thanks buddy! I own a G11 too but I believe in different styles of gaming fits
a different keyboard. I am a FPS gamer and I believe Lycosa fits better in my play style! Quick and deadly ;p lol


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

well, im playing a lot of fps games. But i also like to play something like GTA San Andreas Multi Player. We use some sorta roleplay script, and youve got commands like /enter /exit /lock etc, ive got them all under the hotkeys so i dont have to type everything









but the lycosa is pretty cool for fps too, i used it for a few weeks on my second rig, but that one is sold







will be using it soon again tho.....


----------



## Lord Xeb

I think my pants just got overloaded with all the awesome sauce! BRB


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


well, im playing a lot of fps games. But i also like to play something like GTA San Andreas Multi Player. We use some sorta roleplay script, and youve got commands like /enter /exit /lock etc, ive got them all under the hotkeys so i dont have to type everything









but the lycosa is pretty cool for fps too, i used it for a few weeks on my second rig, but that one is sold







will be using it soon again tho.....










I never used this macro keys on my G11 so I dont play anything else except FPS and rally where I use my wheel! So I believe yes, Lycosa is strictly for FPS players who wants immediate response times!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


I think my pants just got overloaded with all the awesome sauce! BRB


LOL my crazy bro hits once again!


----------



## Lord Xeb

<.<

Ravings of a lunatic (me)
Are we real or are we an illusion fabricated by a God? What makes us "us" and makes you "you"? What does it matter as we belong to the blue.

When it comes to confusing and twisting people's thoughts or making them think, what does it matter? Observation is power but it is also a key. The more you observe the more you learn, the more you learn the more you observe. In the end, what have you gained? Knowledge? Experience? Wisdom? Truth? These are all fabrications of a human morality and intellectuality that cannot be answered. Curiosity grows in our minds and it grants us power -- but it makes us weak. Once you know all there is, does it justify itself or does it bring about a revelation that is incomprehensible to the minds of life. Or does it justify existence or life itself?


----------



## AnG3L

I am truly speechless and amazed my bro. That's not lunatic ravings. That's wisdom that people cannot accept and recognize as knowledge. Curiosity makes us weak indeed, interest though and will for learning and observation makes us wiser, but the traps are always on the road, illusions, faith infections and also fade interference's makes the journey impossible. What are we? Each time I have a deja-vu experience I think my self " Did I live this life before and its just a playback?" or "who made the fade and wheres the freedom in fade". Slaves of who we are? And why? What justifies life?


----------



## Lord Xeb

There is no justification, as if there were, then we wouldn't be called life. Are we real? We feel, touch, smell, taste, but what makes real..."real"? Life is unpredictable, but it is also unjust in ways that are to far to be seen. Make a mistake, someone or something is adversely affected. But, in this latitude, we cannot comprehend this for life is life and although we 'think' we understand it, we do not. Who knows, our very existence is merely a fabrication in someone else's reality. This mere thought is not improbability, it is a possibility!


----------



## AnG3L

We must call Syrillian here too! Someone call Syrillian pls! Thanks!







I love this conversation!


----------



## AnG3L

Back for a quick update! I almost finished the bottom part (i still have to attach the feet etc).
First I made 2 quick primary layers on the aluminum-acrylic part and I left it dry for 24 hours before I proceed to the painting techniques!
Here are the primary colors:





































Lets move to the painting technique I used here (more additions will follow later for the volcano effect)





































Here I attached the acrylic sticks with epoxy glue.










Attached the cathodes with double sided tape and also the aluminum covers,




























Edge trim added.










Here is one of my new toys who let me broke this month!! No money no honey though!
Its a Black and Decker one with Powerplus accessories (spray gun, air gun, washing gun etc)










Preparing the primer for the mobo tray!










3 layers of primer!



















And after 2 days of adding painting techniques here are the final results!





































Dont ask me why I added details in non visible parts, I dunno maybe I am a crazy artist! lol

So here are some shots of the lighting effect. This is called "lava" effect like the lava lambs. The reason I used vitraux in that pattern is to create this effect which is wicked nice!!! Unfortunately my camera and my lighting environment doesnt help me at all, but I tell you that looks awesome from near, it creates a light like lava's flow!





































Thanks for watching guys, I am still in the moving process so I will delay a little more, sorry about that guys I encountered some problems due to economic reasons and more. Peace guys and please comment and ask any questions you like!


----------



## FalloutBoy

WOW!! Crazy artist sure sounds pretty right!


----------



## Lord Xeb

THAT IS AWESOME! Go some skillz bra


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalloutBoy* 
WOW!! Crazy artist sure sounds pretty right!

LoL crazy for the win!







Thanks mate!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
THAT IS AWESOME! Go some skillz bra

Thanks brother!! Now I have to do some more packing!!!


----------



## Lord Xeb

D:


----------



## AnG3L

:d


----------



## oliverw92

Omazing


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

awsome update again angel, the colors in combination with the texture is so cool


----------



## AnG3L

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AnG3L*
















































Much like your last case I watched, the fact that you start with something plain and turn it into a textured work of art always gets me stunned.

I'm scrolling down looking at the pictures and then BAM! "whoah!"..."how the...?"...*scrolls back*..."COOL!"

And how you described the lighting effect... I so wish you can video it. That sounds so sweet!


----------



## AnG3L

Oh thanks brother so kind words and respect!! Good idea I ll take a video probably at the end showing the various stages and at the end the completed mod with all the effects, which I cant really count, too much work indeed, each piece is modded and many things created like new door, new extra top, new floor etc. Excellent idea I ll give an emphasis on the lighting effects and maybe I ll buy a new camera so suggestions will be nice!!! Peace!

ps: If I forgot of that (video) don't misunderstand me, just remind me!!!


----------



## allikat

World of WOWcraft








Simply amazing... just amazing...


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allikat*


World of WOWcraft









Simply amazing... just amazing...


LoL at the amazing comment! WOWcraft, you made my day buddy! LoL that was genius!! Thanks man!


----------



## Salman8506

Nice update


----------



## AnG3L

Thanks buddy!


----------



## Crazyman0005

due to fail internet and it taking years to search through the whole of this project...

how do you create the texture on the case panels?

ps... still looking utterly *dribble*


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazyman0005*


due to fail internet and it taking years to search through the whole of this project...

how do you create the texture on the case panels?

ps... still looking utterly *dribble*


I think I remember him going into details about it with his Ang3l project..


----------



## AnG3L

Thanks Krusher33 for helping our friend Crazyman0005! If you mean the painting techniques you might want to check my YT channel too : http://www.youtube.com/user/chinoangel1

I didnt quite understand you probably asking about the pyrography too! Too many effects and techniques man sorry








I started the assembly slowly slowly and guys its going to look nice I believe!!!
More to come soon!!


----------



## Lord Xeb

GET BACK TO WORK NOW!.... Please?


----------



## Crazyman0005

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krusher33* 
I think I remember him going into details about it with his Ang3l project..

thanks for the linky... managed to hunt it down ty









+rep to yourself for helping and Ang3l for the artwork.


----------



## Lord Xeb

O_O Dammit AnG3L! I AM GOING TO NEED NEW PANTS AGAIN!


----------



## AnG3L

Thanks guys! Unfortunately you will have to wait cause I didnt finish moving and it will take me some.... time till I will be able to work again. So please be patient and I will be back soon. Send me some positive vibrations to be able to finish earlier with the moving!

  
 YouTube- Bob Marley- Positive Vibrations


----------



## Crazyman0005

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AnG3L*


Send me some positive vibrations to be able to finish earlier with the moving!


could ask my gf to send you her rabbit?


----------



## AnG3L

A little update without pics at the moment...! Forgive me guys but you will experience some blurry pictures in my next update due to the "moving" thing, I used my friends camera which sucks at low lighting and I didnt have a stand too....
So I start the assembly of the case and also I created a hdd cage out of aluminum. I will paint it and I ll post the pictures when I am done with that. Sorry for the delay guys but I experienced problems with .... money and also the owner of my new... room!!! But as I promised I did some modding on the move!!! Back soon with the photos!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AnG3L*


A little update without pics at the moment...! Forgive me guys but you will experience some blurry pictures in my next update due to the "moving" thing, I used my friends camera which sucks at low lighting and I didnt have a stand too....
So I start the assembly of the case and also I created a hdd cage out of aluminum. I will paint it and I ll post the pictures when I am done with that. Sorry for the delay guys but I experienced problems with .... money and also the owner of my new... room!!! But as I promised I did some modding on the move!!! Back soon with the photos!


im waiting








keep it up m8, without the problems you dont see the good things in life


----------



## AnG3L

Ok guys as I promised here is the update with the .... most blurry pictures! For the people that they dont know, I am moving, so most of my personal things are still packaged along with my photo stand etc. So excuse me for the pic quality and enjoy the creation!
Before you start reading please put this wonderful song to enjoy more!


YouTube- Davide Swarup and Goksel Baktagir, Hang and Kanun





So lets start! First of all I attached the motherboard tray with the bottom part and the custom backplate. I used black rivets and screws at the most. I also attached and the rest case parts as you can see.























































A looooot of rivets!! Never again with such cases... Lian Li F T W !!!!



















Passed the cathode cables through the right side and attached the little box with double sided tape.



















A fan attached but I used the original screws cause I didnt have black ones!










So lets move on to the hdd cage creation! Some measures and designs first. I decided to leave one side open (the one near the psu) for better airflow.










I was among aluminum and acrylic. So I choose aluminum cause its lighter and for better heat dissipation .
Some measurements and cuts!


----------



## AnG3L

And the holes for the hdd's.




























My bending mechanisms!!! At the future I am thinking to create a brake for me to be easier and more functional.




























Perfect bend!










Testing!










I sanded the aluminum prior to prime using a brush though to apply the usual techniques so it will fit with the rest of the build.





































So while the aluminum was drying I created something out of acrylic to cover the watercooling holes on the back and also to attach the hdd cage with screws.




























Also holes on the hdd cage after I sanded it the next day!










Black hexagon screws for the hdd cage to be attached. I cut them smaller with my dremel so they will fit on my creation!



















And the painting of the cage and the small acrylic piece.




























Attached the hard drives using anti-vibration rubbers. 2 from the inside and 2 from the outside. That way it absorbs vibrations from the hard drives and from the aluminum better and I also give emphasis on my uneven technique.





































And voila! The hdd cage attached!





































I also attached to top cabinet! Here are some final shots for now!























































Thats all for now! For one more time forgive me for the quality of the pictures and stay tuned for more Totechnika madness as we approach the end! Please comment and feel free to ask any questions you like! Peace!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

nice work angel








this thing is starting to look like a pc now









keep it up


----------



## AnG3L

Thanks Bastian my friend!


----------



## oliverw92

That is STUNNING!


----------



## Lord Xeb

WOW! That case looks awesome already! Seeing how you like wood, I can see you doing your loops out of it XD


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


WOW! That case looks awesome already! Seeing how you like wood, I can see you doing your loops out of it XD


That would fail so much


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


That is STUNNING!


Thanks buddy!! Next time I am not going to do such a huge mod! It weighs a ton!!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


WOW! That case looks awesome already! Seeing how you like wood, I can see you doing your loops out of it XD


Thanks bro! LoL if I could do that and above all to make it work, I would have been in NASA!!! LOL


----------



## Lord Xeb

I got an idea. Cover your blocks in wood.


----------



## CrazyNikel

This.....is sick! How did I not see this before..SUBBED.


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
I got an idea. Cover your blocks in wood.

Nice idea bro I ll think about it but my mobo is old to start working with it and adding details, I ll give emphasis on the case most!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrazyNikel* 
This.....is sick! How did I not see this before..SUBBED.

Thanks bro!


----------



## Rebel4055

What's with all these updates being released!! I'm starting to hurt


----------



## Lord Xeb

? Your i7 mobo is old? I smell a rat fart.


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rebel4055*


What's with all these updates being released!! I'm starting to hurt










Patience my friend, at least you will require less than me!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


? Your i7 mobo is old? I smell a rat fart.


i7? Thats AnG3L! Read the first page of the worklog you are going to see what I ll install on Totechnika!


----------



## GOTFrog

Great mog I love it it's so beautiful

Since you seem to know alot about wood, I just have a Question, What kind of wood would you suggest for a wooden case it's going to be hanging from the wall like a picture frame.


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
Great mog I love it it's so beautiful

Since you seem to know alot about wood, I just have a Question, What kind of wood would you suggest for a wooden case it's going to be hanging from the wall like a picture frame.

Thanks buddy!
Well with no question the best wood for creating a case but at the same time the hardest wood to work with its rosewood. Its immortal sort of speaking, you dont have to check it for bugs (the ones that usually eat or grow inside wood), it will never bend due to heat or cold or moisture etc etc.
In the other side if you want something lighter and easier to work with its pine wood and fir wood. If you want something unique and if you like challenges go for rosewood. Plywood also if you are going to paint it.


----------



## custommadename

This is the coolest woodworking case mods I've ever seen! I just read through it all, and it has left me speechless. It's very impressive that you could move in the middle of this great case mod. You are awesome!


----------



## Salman8506

It looks Awesome man







Makes me feel like having it


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *custommadename*


This is the coolest woodworking case mods I've ever seen! I just read through it all, and it has left me speechless. It's very impressive that you could move in the middle of this great case mod. You are awesome!


My friend thank you so much! Its comments like yours which keep me here modding and trying my best! Thanks!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Salman8506*


It looks Awesome man







Makes me feel like having it










Thanks bro!! No problem, just give me your address and I will send it to you! Only 50,000 dollars! lol







Now seriously if there was a price what would it be?


----------



## Salman8506

Art has no price







And you should not price it as well it will insult your work


----------



## AnG3L

Yes indeed, noone can estimate the price for any art work but between us I ll be glad to sale this baby for 2 million euros! lol jk! Any offers?







lol lol lol


----------



## Krusher33

Just wanted to let you know that I usually show a mod I watch to my wife and she almost always rolls her eyes. I say almost because she actually said wow to this one.


----------



## Icekilla

IMO it surpassed AnG3L, ToTecHniKa is full of win!


----------



## GOTFrog

I love it


----------



## Crazyman0005

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AnG3L*


Yes indeed, noone can estimate the price for any art work but between us I ll be glad to sale this baby for 2 million euros! lol jk! Any offers?







lol lol lol


i dont fancy hunting them down as my internet is lame. literally i have to leave my pc loading yor heavier updates for about 15 mins....

gut is it just the case (i say just but tbh its not JUST a case... its a *lost for words*) or is it going to be nice n shiney inside aswell?

then we might be able to start guessing at prices...

however the fact remains that it will always sell for less then its worth.. cos noone has that kind of money... unless mabe you think of selling it to bill gates?

peace out


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Just wanted to let you know that I usually show a mod I watch to my wife and she almost always rolls her eyes. I say almost because she actually said wow to this one.










Thats nice bro! I am glad that I could impress someone else outside our domain!







Thanks buddy and say thanks from me to your lady too! I once got a comment from my friend Oliver and his mother was watching the thread due to pyrography!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Icekilla*


IMO it surpassed AnG3L, ToTecHniKa is full of win!










Thanks bro! AnG3L was completed at 4 months, Totechinka is going for 8 months work!! For sure I worked harder on this mod and sometimes I see back in worklog and especially on the top cabinet and I wonder how from one piece of plain solid wood I managed to create the top cabinet! Not because I did something nice but the amount of work and improvisation! All of the plans are inside my head..... dont be surprised my head goes 3....2....1....kaboom one day!!!!lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


I love it


Thanks mate!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazyman0005*


i dont fancy hunting them down as my internet is lame. literally i have to leave my pc loading yor heavier updates for about 15 mins....

gut is it just the case (i say just but tbh its not JUST a case... its a *lost for words*) or is it going to be nice n shiney inside aswell?

then we might be able to start guessing at prices...

however the fact remains that it will always sell for less then its worth.. cos noone has that kind of money... unless mabe you think of selling it to bill gates?

peace out


I dont intend on selling it my friend and I was joking about the price ( contact me through email if you are interested! jk ;p)
When I die dont be surprised if someone sell it for that amount of money because as you know artists worth more dead than alive!!! (Black humor for the win!)
After all if we talk seriously that's not a case mod like just sleeving, fancy led's and cathodes,a plain paint job and a window because as I said before my opinion is and it will be that true case modding is art, spending months or years to create something by yourself and something different. Most people think that they are case modders just by adding a window and a cathode but I say true professional case modders are rare and they create unique pieces and no copies at all. Thanks for the chit chat my friend!







Peace!


----------



## [email protected]'D

Thought I had better show myself

Coming along very nice AnG3L


----------



## AnG3L

Foxy where have you been man? Each time I go to first page I see your first comment there and I wonder where have you gone! Thanks man!


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AnG3L*


Foxy where have you been man? Each time I go to first page I see your first comment there and I wonder where have you gone! Thanks man!


sorry







, but now I have like 20 pages of fun to read through once I get home from work


----------



## AnG3L

Thats nice my friend! I hope you enjoy!!!


----------



## AnG3L

Time for a small update! Slowly slowly I put things together till I am ready to do the cable management cause then I have to first move to my new room to have the space to work!

First the installation of Nesteq's X-Strike PSU:










Here you can see Nesteq's Power Monitoring Panel. A new innovation brought my Nesteq which is very useful for many users. You can check anytime your voltage just by looking there!





































Here I am going to use a piece of aluminum to hide the 5,25 '' bays . Aesthetic reasons!










Measures and main cuts.



















Testing 1, 2 , 1, 2!!!!










Measured for the holes I am going to use to attach my reservoir, fan controller etc and driiled also.



















Usual painting techniques but different design. Its very difficult for me to combine all these different designs to make them fit together. Many people will see that as a simple design but at the end you will see the whole mod how it combines all these colors and techniques.



















Now lets create something to attach the radiator inside the bay. Its very simple and above all it works. I used 2 pieces of acrylic first! Cause they were not identical I measured first.

One side:










Then the other!










Identical indeed!










Measured for the holes:










Here are the screws I am going to use!










Drilled the holes










Tap and die set and ready to go!










Sanded the pieces and primed-painted them, Simple black cause they are not going to be completely visible.



















I attached the barbs on both radiator and reservoir:



















Using double sided tape I attached the little acrylic pieces. You can see the Phobya's design is still visible but it wont be visible at all.










Fitted the radiator inside and checked it so it will be straight .










Drilled the first hole and checked it.










I attached the radiator from both sides, the reservoir and the bay panel I created. I also made a little design with the vitraux liner. Photos taken while it was still wet.










I also made some some holes on the door cause the screws from the res didnt let the door to close. I sanded again the door, varnished the back side and its ready!










And one picture with the res and the double intake installed!










Thanks for watching guys, please feel free to comment and ask any questions you like! Peace!


----------



## FalloutBoy

Looking snazzy!!







Getting close to being finished now I'm guessing?


----------



## AnG3L

Thanks bro, yes we are getting closer.... I hope!!!!


----------



## F1ForFrags

Great mod!


----------



## AnG3L

Thanks mate!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Where are you putting you hard drives again?


----------



## AnG3L

????


----------



## Lord Xeb

I DO NOT KNOW WHERE YOUR PUTTING YOUR HARD DRIVES! e_e I is confused....


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnG3L* 









Did you miss an entire update of him making the HD cage. You can see it pretty good in this pic.


----------



## Lord Xeb

;_; I do not see....

EDIT:

O___________________________O That is awesome!


----------



## Krusher33

I know! I was like, huh, that's unique! I'm very anxious to see the cable management with the drives there. Right now my only thought is that the ports are usually on the far side of the motherboard from where drives are being positioned.


----------



## Meta-Prometheus

Excellent work on this AnG3L !! +rep


----------



## GOTFrog

wow this is looking real good, now if only Lord xeb could start paying attention


----------



## oliverw92

That is stunning man! Can't wait for more!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

awsome work angel, i really cant wait








keep it up


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
;_; I do not see....

EDIT:

O___________________________O That is awesome!

Thanks bro! Dont worry I make mistakes like that all the time!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krusher33* 







I know! I was like, huh, that's unique! I'm very anxious to see the cable management with the drives there. Right now my only thought is that the ports are usually on the far side of the motherboard from where drives are being positioned.

Custom cables my friend and probably buy some longer sata cables but will see! Besides this is the normal position of the hdd in the original case 2 but due to excess modding( I likes that! lol) I had to make a new cage!
Thanks for helping brother Lord Beb too!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meta-Prometheus* 
Excellent work on this AnG3L !! +rep

Thanks man!
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
wow this is looking real good, now if only Lord xeb could start paying attention

Thank you buddy!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
That is stunning man! Can't wait for more!

Oliver my friend thank you so much!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
awsome work angel, i really cant wait








keep it up









Thanks man, cant wait too..... to finish this and come to Holland for a couple of weeks!!! Can you show us the place around????


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AnG3L*


Thanks man, cant wait too..... to finish this and come to Holland for a couple of weeks!!! Can you show us the place around????

















sure








if they accept it at my work


----------



## AnG3L

LoL you will get a couple of days off so we can go around the town!!! ;p


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnG3L* 
LoL you will get a couple of days off so we can go around the town!!! ;p

you dont need a couple of days for that xD
small village







but loads of things to see close to this village, maybe because Holland isnt that big...


----------



## AnG3L

As long there is a hotel near your village and rivers or ... I dunno nature peace and quiet I will come there! Really love peace and nature and.... a cheap hotel! ;p


----------



## zoop425

Amazing work. I have one question.. How are the front fans getting air when the door is closed?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AnG3L*


As long there is a hotel near your village and rivers or ... I dunno nature peace and quiet I will come there! Really love peace and nature and.... a cheap hotel! ;p


therse a river close, a 4* hotel thats not really cheap, and lots of nature








its pretty nice here, if you want to calm down you can have a lot of fun here...xD


----------



## AnG3L

Thanks mate! The door has evenly 0,5 cm space all around so air could come in. If you read the thread while I was making the door you will see that it doesnt fit completely on the front bezzel.


----------



## AnG3L

Bastian I am on my way!!!!!







I will start saving money and I want to come there May or June or asap!!!! I really need this trip mate!!! ;p


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hehe, wait till August, i'll have 2 months vacation so loads of time...xD


----------



## AnG3L

Ok then you got it!!!!


----------



## AnG3L

YouTube- ( MW2 ) Call of duty - Modern Warfare 2 : AnG3L Knife Combo Kills





Watch me playing some MW2


----------



## oliverw92

Link fail


----------



## AnG3L

LoL yes before I edit! ;p


----------



## Krusher33

I haven't played that one yet, but if I was fighting you, and you killed me with a friggin knife, I'd be so irritated and pissed. Especially if you did it more than once.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

haha, awsome angel, i did it a few times @ a friend, and he had a tactical knife class, awsome to kill them all from behind with a knife


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


I haven't played that one yet, but if I was fighting you, and you killed me with a friggin knife, I'd be so irritated and pissed. Especially if you did it more than once.


LoL many people call me different things cause they get pissed of! Play the game its very nice, the only problem is the absence of dedicated servers and the "spike lags" that occurs due to bad hosts!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


haha, awsome angel, i did it a few times @ a friend, and he had a tactical knife class, awsome to kill them all from behind with a knife










Thanks man! Its fun as hell, many people try to get you with a machine gun and they die from your knife and its fun to hear them yell and call you knife noob! lol


----------



## oliverw92

Lawl good video man







Some of those shots are great!

Bassie get on msn yo


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AnG3L*


LoL many people call me different things cause they get pissed of! Play the game its very nice, the only problem is the absence of dedicated servers and the "spike lags" that occurs due to bad hosts!

Thanks man! Its fun as hell, many people try to get you with a machine gun and they die from your knife and its fun to hear them yell and call you knife noob! lol


haha, indeed xD the funny thing is that my friend was level 52 at that time, and i never played the game. So i had a lot of nice stuff, and didnt have the skills....xD and i still had 20/10 kdr with knife...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Lawl good video man







Some of those shots are great!

Bassie get on msn yo


Ive been ill the past few days oliver, so most of the time im not at my computer, but ill be there soon


----------



## AnG3L

I ordered some final stuff for the mod and the moving gone to hell so when I ll take the package I ll finish the mod and then I ll decide what I am going to do with my ****ty personal life! Peace!


----------



## Crazyman0005

explore the world?

work as a wood working artist?

there are billions of things







take your pick









tbh i have no idea about your life. but what ever you think, there is always Somthing you can do









Peace out

(i apologise for naff try at inspirational talk there... dont know what was going through my mind)


----------



## AnG3L

Yes there is always something to do.... patience... patience... be patient! lol
I face life with madness cause this is the only way to survive.... unfortunately!


----------



## AnG3L

Happy Birthday to me and the last update before the last shots of the mod!!!
I am a step before the finish line and here is what I did these days.

Here I installed the mobo and tubing and added some red sleeving on the little mosfet's fan.




























Waterblocks installed and polished with brasso. Fittings added too.










2 packages arrived also. First my earnings for NewModCity's contest and something extra from my friend Masbuskado!



























Here is the order I made cause I needed some sata cables etc for the mod.
You can see the coils I order but I am not going to use. This is the second order I made for coils and I still didnt find real red ones. Everyone says that is red but when I order they are pink or other colors but not red!!!



















I also decided to create some tops for the GTX's out of wood. I used 4mm pine wood, very light and very sturdy.










I burned the edges using my torch and also a little on the inside.










Added mahogany varnish 3 layers for the finish touch!










I attached them using double layer of double sided tape.














































And voila!!!!!!!!!! My worst nightmare!! And these are not all of the cables....!!! omg!!










I also made some custom cables and one of them was a sata power for the hdd's and the dvd.










I made a mistake which I realized later! I added 5 cables instead of 4. I removed the extra cable at the end!

















































































Filling the loop.










Here you can see the color in the bottle and the color in the loop. I dunno why that happened if anyone has a clue please let me know.










And here is the last picture of what I did so far in the cable management deal! ;p










So, thanks for watching guys and please stay tuned for the final shots. Please comment and thanks again for joining me in this long journey of creation!!! Peace


----------



## oliverw92

Awesome! Could your tubing be misty? What tubing is it?

Also if u get a minute check out my new project!


----------



## AnG3L

Thanks buddy! I dunno what tubing is I didnt use my favorite one cause I couldnt find those days when I was placing my order.


----------



## oliverw92

Hmm well some clear tubing like XSPC is actually slightly misty/frosted which is what could be causing the colour change. It still looks awesome imo though


----------



## Crazyman0005

Nice update







great to see it drawing to a finished product









shame there will be no updates to look forward to









im not sure i think the panels on the tops of the GPU's look quite right but otherwise tis Bootyful


----------



## Lord Xeb

Is it done yet?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

thats looking pretty darn good angel!
i feel sorry for you about the cable management, i know how it feels...xD

and now im waiting for the final pics xD


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Hmm well some clear tubing like XSPC is actually slightly misty/frosted which is what could be causing the colour change. It still looks awesome imo though










I found the problem on some other forum with the same coolant and other users that experience the same problem. It has to do with the density of the liquid and the amount. Bigger amount of coolant in one place brighter color _ less = faded color.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazyman0005*


Nice update







great to see it drawing to a finished product









shame there will be no updates to look forward to









im not sure i think the panels on the tops of the GPU's look quite right but otherwise tis Bootyful










Thanks bro, no more updates cause I showed the main art and modding process the rest is just attaching some screws etc!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Is it done yet?


I am starting to believe that you are on drugs or something mate lol









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


thats looking pretty darn good angel!
i feel sorry for you about the cable management, i know how it feels...xD

and now im waiting for the final pics xD


Thanks brother Bastian! Looking forward too! I need some rest!


----------



## AnG3L

Also something else! Guys do you thing the color in the tubing will make a nice contrast with the rest of the mod? Do you want some black or violet-red coils on it? Suggestions pls!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

i would go with the violet red coils, black would make it too dark


----------



## AnG3L

I will post some pictures with a sample later! Thanks!


----------



## AnG3L

I personally like the black better but this is just my opinion. If you see the rest of the mod you will see that the true red touches are the acrylic and the sleeving. Other forms or red exists too. Tell me what you think!


----------



## Krusher33

I'm sure it's different in real life, but in that picture the red (pink whatever the heck it is) seemed to blend in with the what looked like purple coolant, making more purplish. And then the black made it more violet, lol.

Sorry. I got mixed feelings about both. One looks too girly for the case and the other is too darn dark amongst that dark blackground.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AnG3L*


I am starting to believe that you are on drugs or something mate lol










And why would that be? So far so good man. Looks great! Cannot wait to see it all powered up and running!









*waits with a brick in hand to smash you over the head and steal your rig*


----------



## AnG3L

Guys I ll go with black please forgive me if you dont like it or whatever I gave so much emphasis on the artwork and on the modding, I am too tired to do that from beginning now, I will stick with that and hopefully when the cathodes light on it will give a different effect! ;p


----------



## oliverw92

The black looks best imo


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

i havent seen this thing with all the lighting yet, so maybe black is better if its all glowing.
But if the system isnt running i prefer the purple...xD


----------



## GOTFrog

Wow I love it, send me a pm so I can tell you where to ship it.


----------



## Salman8506

Waiting for it to light up and Roaaaarrr








And Belated happy birthday Angel


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
The black looks best imo

Thats what I think too!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
i havent seen this thing with all the lighting yet, so maybe black is better if its all glowing.
But if the system isnt running i prefer the purple...xD

From a close view its like pinky or whatever and ... I hate pinky for certain reasons! lol









Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
Wow I love it, send me a pm so I can tell you where to ship it.

Thanks mate, no problem 12,000 euros in my account first!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Salman8506* 
Waiting for it to light up and Roaaaarrr








And Belated happy birthday Angel









Thanks buddy, nothing interesting on my birthday I got only one present ;p
And a couple of cards.....!!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AnG3L*


Thanks buddy, nothing interesting on my birthday I got only one present ;p
And a couple of cards.....!!


i didnt know that, you should have told me it...xD

happy birthday mate








and its not what you get, its how the person gives it


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnG3L* 
Thanks buddy, nothing interesting on my birthday I got only one present ;p
And a couple of cards.....!!


----------



## Lord Xeb

You selling this rig after your done?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 









AAAAWWW, so cute...








Ahem... now I need a beer.


----------



## Icekilla

AnG3L, Don't wanna be mean or anything, but I really don't think it's a good idea to put wood over circuits that will be running on electricity...

I think that's too freaking dangerous... you know, the whole PC could get on fire...


----------



## Lord Xeb

No man, not really because most of the PC runs on either 3.3, 5, or 12v. Also, the heat is isolated and will not exceed the flash point of the wood.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Icekilla*


AnG3L, Don't wanna be mean or anything, but I really don't think it's a good idea to put wood over circuits that will be running on electricity...

I think that's too freaking dangerous... you know, the whole PC could get on fire...


The flash point of wood is higher than you think... the melting point of plastic is lower than that, and you don't see the motherboard socket melting/gpu cooler cover melting do you?


----------



## urgrandpasdog

Wow... just wow. I don't even know what to say. Wood normally isn't my thing, but this mod is nothing short of astounding.


----------



## AnG3L

Very nice picture Oliver it made me smile. And thanks urgrandpasdog !!
About the rig. Yes I am selling it but this is almost impossible. This mod meant to be for art collectors or someone fanatic with Indians! And off course someone rich enough!
About the wood on the gpuz. Heat produced by the graphic cards its not enough to set fire on the wood. These cards overclocked and at full load dont exceed 45 degrees Celsius @ 30 degrees Celsius ambient temperature. Spot heat of 100 degrees can set fire on 2 mm pine wood. I used 4 mm pine wood so the chances are... minimum!


----------



## oliverw92

I think it would sell on ebay quite well tbh.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
The flash point of wood is higher than you think... the melting point of plastic is lower than that, and you don't see the motherboard socket melting/gpu cooler cover melting do you?

To put it in perspective... My boyfriend baked an 8800 Ultra yesterday at 200 degrees for 8 minutes. He put a bit of tin-foil over the plastic sockets and they survived the heat just fine. So if the plastic didn't melt at 200 degrees, the wood in this build will be perfectly fine.

The 8800 Ultra works now too







Such a beast of a card! Anyway haha. Looking really good Angel. Can't wait to see all the final pictures!!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Wait, your a girl?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
Wait, your a girl?

*points at sig* Yep


----------



## oliverw92

Someones a bit slow







You've never given us any proof though spider!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Someones a bit slow







You've never given us any proof though spider!

This is true.







But if you were wanting some, you'll have to remain disappointed







It's easiest to remain faceless when you're one of the few girls amongst a large amount of men.


----------



## oliverw92

Lol, *puts on brown overcoat*


----------



## Crazyman0005

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I think it would sell on ebay quite well tbh.


i disagree, unless it was Very well advertised and there was a lot of hype on this and other PC admirers wobsites so many ppl knew about it.

i would not really relate ebay with extremely high end art/pc's at the same time.

however, this is my opinion... thus why i probably have no rep









im still sticking with the fact it is very


----------



## AnG3L

I love these kind of conversations in my worklogs, they make my work more alive!
And I have to admit I didnt now that spidermonkey was a girl. When I was reading the comment I thought that was a ... gay think! LoL sorry for that girl!









Thanks for the nice comments too guys!

So I need your help and opinion.
If I am going to use an external dvd writer instead of internal would that be weird or something? I never did that before on any of my builds but things are a little tight in my case and I prefer to use an external one and leave one slot in my mod free.
Whats your ideas?
Thanks!


----------



## custommadename

An external drive wouldn't be bad at all. USB 2.0 is faster than a DVD drive reads, I believe, so it's no big deal. It would be really cool to cloak the wires in some design. And also do the external drive in wood panels, which you probably would really like to do anyway. All the more to show off!


----------



## AnG3L

Thanks bro for your opinion but I might not mod the external drive even if it would be nice, my time and money doesnt allow me that at the moment, I prefer to finish the mod and buy that later! Thanks!


----------



## custommadename

All right, no pressure. Just keep the case looking great, and that's all you need.


----------



## AnG3L

Thanks mate!







Thanks for the help!


----------



## Lord Xeb

AnG3L, are you going to see your rig? If so, why? IT IS KILLER!


----------



## Salman8506

^You meant sell??? Im pretty disappointed why r u selling it ??? I cannot sell my hard work even if someone pays heap's of cash i value my Creation more







Though i can always make another one if asked by someone


----------



## AnG3L

First due to space. I dont have so much space in my place and basically my mod "base" is AnG3L and this I am not going to sell. Besides its like work, You create and sell even if you dont want to. The biggest fun is the creation and the joy at the end. Besides I am going to ask the money for 8 months of hard work! And if I can sell it I will do it so I will keep going on and on!


----------



## Krusher33

Let him sell it. It means another mod from Ang3l!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnG3L* 
First due to space. I dont have so much space in my place and basically my mod "base" is AnG3L and this I am not going to sell. Besides its like work, You create and sell even if you dont want to. The biggest fun is the creation and the joy at the end. Besides I am going to ask the money for 8 months of hard work! And if I can sell it I will do it so I will keep going on and on!









Nice, so... that means what? 10 grand?


----------



## AnG3L

12 thousand euros minimum! do you know any rich guy?


----------



## Crazyman0005

i dont know anyone that rich... Â£11k at the current exchange rate


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AnG3L*


12 thousand euros minimum! do you know any rich guy?










I do (multi millionaire and I am a friend of his







). I can ask him and see if he wants it but do not count your chickens.

Although you could talk to CD and see if he wants it.


----------



## AnG3L

CD? Who is that? And I bet if you had a multimillionaire friend your system sig would be... quite different.... or maybe he is not that generous!


----------



## oliverw92

CyberDruid lol.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnG3L* 
CD? Who is that? And I bet if you had a multimillionaire friend your system sig would be... quite different.... or maybe he is not that generous!









you dont stay a millionaire by giving it away


----------



## AnG3L

Thats so true man! Thats why most of them are millionaires!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnG3L* 
CD? Who is that? And I bet if you had a multimillionaire friend your system sig would be... quite different.... or maybe he is not that generous!










My friend is generous but I never ask him for anything because I think it is wrong. I would rather build something with my own money than use someone elses. Besides, it gives more pride in it and makes me feel like I have full control.

And CD is CyberDruid.


----------



## CyberDruid

I'm a former quarter-millionaire







Stress on _former_.

You know what would really make this log a lot more viewer friendly is to post links to the important clusters of pictures on the first post. That way when someone wants to see the latest update they do not have to scan through page after page of replies.

Just a thought.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Krusher33

I literally went







when he posted here.


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
My friend is generous but I never ask him for anything because I think it is wrong. I would rather build something with my own money than use someone elses. Besides, it gives more pride in it and makes me feel like I have full control.

And CD is CyberDruid.

Yes indeed you are right, you cant buy pride with money!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
I'm a former quarter-millionaire







Stress on _former_.

You know what would really make this log a lot more viewer friendly is to post links to the important clusters of pictures on the first post. That way when someone wants to see the latest update they do not have to scan through page after page of replies.

Just a thought.

Keep up the good work.

I thought of that, but my lack of time didnt allow me to do so. I might do that later on! Thanks for commenting here! Stay tuned for more!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krusher33* 
I literally went







when he posted here.


----------



## AnG3L

Tonight last update with final shots!!!!! Stay tuned guys!!!!







Peace!


----------



## Krusher33

Am I watching t.v.?

"...and tonight, don't miss the season finale..."


----------



## AnG3L

So guys I am here with the last update!
I ordered some acrylics for the side panel from my friend Chris Kozis. A 3mm clear and also a 3mm black to add for extra aesthetic reasons!










I marked the edges using a cd to make some round cuts later.










I glued the black piece using some epoxy glue and with some "bottle" help (lol) I let that dry for 12 hours.










Using my dremel and the sanding drum I rounded the corners and also sanded them using multiple grits.










Holes for the screws. Small first, then bigger to avoid cracks on the acrylic.



















I had to cut the screws into smaller pieces so they would fit!



















Attached the window and I also glued the totem I created at the beginning. As you can see I discarded one of the totems cause ... I changed my mind!



















Now the creation of the doors magnet. I used a wardrobe magnet for my creation. I removed the magnet from the plastic casing using a blade.










Some measures.










I used a drill bit after I attached some tape on it so I would knew the exact depth.














































I used some Hammerite black paint for the steel part.



















And finished that with some vitraux liner for an extra art touch and also to erase any imperfections. I also painted the magnet black using Hammerite too.










And for the final touch I panted the CPU's screw covers using some UV red paint!



















I will be back in a while with the final shoots!


----------



## AnG3L

First off all I would like to say that after almost 8 months of hard work we finally are here! Project : Totechnika is finished and

I would like to thank first of all my sponsors who helped me make one more dream come true!




]









For sure I would to thank ALL of my friends here on these forums who have been by my side all of this time and I would to say that I

feel you guys like you are my family and words cant describe my appreciation I feel for you. To appreciate someones efforts, to

watch his work, to guide me and help me those things are precious. So thank you guys and I hope to see you soon again!









The photos have been taken under different conditions. Cloudy, very shiny, and at room lighting. ISO 100, 200, 400 has been used. I

am not a professional photographer guys and my camera sucks so please be kind with me














Thanks!

Enjoy!

ps: You are going to see the volcano effect as I promised!

CLICK ON THE PICTURES FOR LARGER VERSION:





































































Thanks for watching guys and peace to you all!


----------



## AnG3L

Why in some forums its not viewable? I cant find a solution!


----------



## AnG3L




----------



## Baldy

First time I came across this thread, and I managed to see the final product.

I only have two words for this whole case mod:

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA MAZING


----------



## AnG3L

Thank you my friend, your words are so kind!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Good god man, that is *BAD ASS!*


----------



## AnG3L

Thank you my Lord!







My friend!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Although I do have one problem with it.... you know the top piece on the case with the spear and tomahawk? They spear and tomahawk like just tacked on.... Other than that it is a sick build.


----------



## PinkPenguin

That is one amazing piece of art/work, simply amazing.


----------



## legoman786

Very ancient Aztec like.

My isn't this on the front page of MaxPC or something?


----------



## Lord Xeb

Who knows but it sure in the hell belongs there. Actually, if he got it onto MPC he could find someone to buy it he stated it was also for sle?


----------



## Syrillian

Absolutely stunning.









Send some pics and a short commentary to CPU Magazine.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

really amazing work Angel, its looking so cool, and those pics in the dark from that shield on the back side are just awsome


----------



## Crazyman0005

One word:

Stunning.


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PinkPenguin*


That is one amazing piece of art/work, simply amazing.


Thank you my friend!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *legoman786*


Very ancient Aztec like.

My isn't this on the front page of MaxPC or something?


Indeed! I didnt get it. Are you asking me if its on a magazine? Or should I post it there? LoL my english sucks I know!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Who knows but it sure in the hell belongs there. Actually, if he got it onto MPC he could find someone to buy it he stated it was also for sle?


Sale!! Thats almost impossible....









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Absolutely stunning.









Send some pics and a short commentary to CPU Magazine.










Thank you Syrillian my friend! I would like too but where shall I send it?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


really amazing work Angel, its looking so cool, and those pics in the dark from that shield on the back side are just awsome










Bastian my friend wassup! Thanks for the comment looking forward to August! lol









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazyman0005*


One word:

Stunning.


Thanks buddy!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hehe, give me a call before you come, so i can clean up my room...xD


----------



## AnG3L

LoL I will! Wish I can come and this is the last thing you will care about!









Check out the first page! New logo made by my friend Masbuskado from NewModCity.com!!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AnG3L*


LoL I will! Wish I can come and this is the last thing you will care about!









Check out the first page! New logo made by my friend Masbuskado from NewModCity.com!!


well, its hard to climb into my room, first there is a cabinet with a pc on it(hardware for a casemodcomp.) and inside that cabinet are loads of cables, tools, hardware etc, thats my little workbench. If you climbed over that one, there are tons of boxes from hardware, with the plastic etc between it. And if you managed to climb over that crap, you can see a rig that just got pwnd by an awsome case shown above.... anyways, its not clean here...

And that new logo rocks!!!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

1. I lolled pretty hard when I read your comment about you thinking I was gay







That made my morning!

2. OMG IT'S DONE!!! The lighting absolutely blows me away... I think of volcanoes when I see some of the red lighting







This mod is a real credit to you Angel. I can really appreciate the amount of time and hard work that you have put into this and I can say that it certainly wasn't for nothing. This is a one of a kind build and I commend you for your dedication to such a unique project!

3. Where's the mod of the month thread? I want to nominate this build.


----------



## legoman786

Yes, that is exactly what I mean, AnG3L. I want to know if any magazines will print your case in their next issues.


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
well, its hard to climb into my room, first there is a cabinet with a pc on it(hardware for a casemodcomp.) and inside that cabinet are loads of cables, tools, hardware etc, thats my little workbench. If you climbed over that one, there are tons of boxes from hardware, with the plastic etc between it. And if you managed to climb over that crap, you can see a rig that just got pwnd by an awsome case shown above.... anyways, its not clean here...

And that new logo rocks!!!









I think I will take some climbing lessons....! hahahahahaha That was a crazy description of your room man!! You need a bomb to clean this place! You just wave to wait 6 seconds...... booooom! ;p lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
1. I lolled pretty hard when I read your comment about you thinking I was gay







That made my morning!

2. OMG IT'S DONE!!! The lighting absolutely blows me away... I think of volcanoes when I see some of the red lighting







This mod is a real credit to you Angel. I can really appreciate the amount of time and hard work that you have put into this and I can say that it certainly wasn't for nothing. This is a one of a kind build and I commend you for your dedication to such a unique project!

3. Where's the mod of the month thread? I want to nominate this build.

Thank you my not gay friend! lol I am glad I made you laugh! Your comment is so respect and much appreciated! Unfortunately you cant vote my build because its on other forums too! Thank you for that!







Looking forward to meet you in my other build!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *legoman786* 
Yes, that is exactly what I mean, AnG3L. I want to know if any magazines will print your case in their next issues.

I dont know my friend, I wish I would, imagine that AnG3L was in a magazine 5 months after I finished it!! So I still dont know! I will let you know if something happens! Peace!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnG3L* 
Thank you my not gay friend! lol I am glad I made you laugh! Your comment is so respect and much appreciated! Unfortunately you cant vote my build because its on other forums too! Thank you for that!







Looking forward to meet you in my other build!









Rofl, all good man







It's a shame that I can't nominate you







I think you'd probably win. (I'm only doing my mod on one forum so I can be in the running lol







)

I look forward to seeing what you produce in future


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AnG3L*


I think I will take some climbing lessons....! hahahahahaha That was a crazy description of your room man!! You need a bomb to clean this place! You just wave to wait 6 seconds...... booooom! ;p lol


well, i almost did that this afternoon








i was running my new gpu(voltmodded by cl3p20) and i thought lets run some 3dmark vantage. After a few minutes with fine temps i went down to eat some food. At the time i came back i had a heartattack and some other life threatening stuff. My cpu was at 75c







and its an amd black edition, with a temp limit at 64c! so i shut my pc down as fast as i can... what was the problem, watercooling pump power connection didnt connect to the psu, the innercable was bad.... so never bench and walk away...xD

anyways, if you are coming, bring that righ of yours, and some of that vulcanic paint stuff, cause i want that too


----------



## Icekilla

Beautiful mod! congrats!

Now, I have a question: Is this going for sale? and how much do you want for it?


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
well, i almost did that this afternoon








i was running my new gpu(voltmodded by cl3p20) and i thought lets run some 3dmark vantage. After a few minutes with fine temps i went down to eat some food. At the time i came back i had a heartattack and some other life threatening stuff. My cpu was at 75c







and its an amd black edition, with a temp limit at 64c! so i shut my pc down as fast as i can... what was the problem, watercooling pump power connection didnt connect to the psu, the innercable was bad.... so never bench and walk away...xD

anyways, if you are coming, bring that righ of yours, and some of that vulcanic paint stuff, cause i want that too









OMG mate you are going to blow the house while .... benching!!! LoL man the good thing is that you went there in time! You could burn that CPU and I dunno what else! Go buy yourself a flow indicator or some temp alarm panels!
If I will come I will bring anything you like my friend as long I can bring it with me through the airport!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Icekilla* 
Beautiful mod! congrats!

Now, I have a question: Is this going for sale? and how much do you want for it?

Thanks buddy!!! I dunno yet but if I am going to sell it it will be 12,000 Euro minimum!


----------



## GOTFrog

I love it. It's such beautiful work


----------



## AnG3L

Thank you my friend!









Here is a wallpaper made by my friend Masbuskado too!!! 1680 x 1050










http://i647.photobucket.com/albums/u...echnika_wp.jpg


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Absolutely stunning.









Send some pics and a short commentary to CPU Magazine.










^This.


----------



## oliverw92

Epic, truly epic. Words cannot describe...


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Absolutely stunning.









Send some pics and a short commentary to CPU Magazine.










This ^^^^ Then state that it is for sale


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
This ^^^^ Then state that it is for sale









That's it! You've been told 3 times now. It must be done. Or you'll be cursed or something.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Or spamed with PMs of HATE and BLOOD LUST!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krusher33* 
That's it! You've been told 3 times now. It must be done. Or you'll be cursed or something.









this xD


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Epic, truly epic. Words cannot describe...

Thanks brother!!!









About that magazine! Where can I find it? What is that?

I cant find a link or something! At least before the curses send me a link or an address or a translator in my house to get me an interview! lol


----------



## AnG3L

http://www.computerpoweruser.com/

This?


----------



## Rhylian

That be the one methinks.

On the Mod I have but one word, let me pick my jaw off the floor first so I can think of it....

Nope, I can't think of any words worthy to describe this Mod, so I will leave it at simply freaking amazing!!


----------



## DeadP1xels

From the first moment i saw this project i new it was going to be epic all i can say its gone further than my expectations

MUCH further!!

You can see the detail and effort you put into this build and sure as hell its payed off i've followed ever update and enjoyed ever single picture you've shown on the build.

I envy your skill and precision and give you gratitude for yet another awesome project! you've produced so effortlessly

im almost sad to see it done







lets just hope theres something down the line for another mod!

Congratulations ANG3L!


----------



## smrtmilne

Just found this thread, Great job on the case mod it looks awesome

+Rep


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhylian*


That be the one methinks.

On the Mod I have but one word, let me pick my jaw off the floor first so I can think of it....

Nope, I can't think of any words worthy to describe this Mod, so I will leave it at simply freaking amazing!!










LoL my friend your comment made me laugh!







Thank you so much my friend all this hard effort is dedicated to you, my forum buddies cause besides you no one else has seen this mod!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadP1xels*


From the first moment i saw this project i new it was going to be epic all i can say its gone further than my expectations

MUCH further!!

You can see the detail and effort you put into this build and sure as hell its payed off i've followed ever update and enjoyed ever single picture you've shown on the build.

I envy your skill and precision and give you gratitude for yet another awesome project! you've produced so effortlessly

im almost sad to see it done







lets just hope theres something down the line for another mod!

Congratulations ANG3L!


My friend your words are so encouraging and full of kindness! I will do my best to gather money and sponsors for my next build. I will probably make a thread with votes so people will vote if they want to see a project from me so I can show to the sponsors







Thank you my friend from the bottom of my heart!


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smrtmilne*


Just found this thread, Great job on the case mod it looks awesome

+Rep


Thank you my friend!


----------



## Thedark1337

Wow very creative


----------



## AnG3L

Thanks man!


----------



## Icekilla

so, how much to start the sale? $15,000 euro?


----------



## AnG3L

Yes somewhere there... it feels hard though to sell your babies... Being poor sometimes hurts...


----------



## Rhylian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AnG3L*


Yes somewhere there... it feels hard though to sell your babies... Being poor sometimes hurts...


Tell me about it, have you looked at the rig in my sig?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AnG3L*


http://www.computerpoweruser.com/

This?


Yup, that's the one. Syrillian's Silentium made that mag.

I could be wrong, but you could try emailing [email protected].


----------



## custommadename

[email protected]
It's the email address written on the last page of CPU's Syrillan case commentary. Also, try http://www.maximumpc.com/ and such as well.


----------



## AnG3L

Thank you guys when I will find some spare time I will look into it. I am really busy now at the moment but thank you again for your concern much appreciated!

My friend Rhylian I know how it feels I live with a pension of 449 Euro here and almost 4 years, I wish that your luck will change soon enough from the bottom of my heart!


----------



## AnG3L

Oh and btw Syrrilian is a living mod legend for me. Period!


----------



## prosser13

There's also a magazine over here in the UK - www.custompc.co.uk - which both me and Syrillian have had mods in. Might be worth giving the editors an email









As for your mods, I've stopped posting in your and Syrillian's threads and started just reading; there is nothing I can say which expresses how amazed and delighted by the quality of the work which you have shown, and the end product is simply fantastic. Amazing


----------



## AnG3L

Thank you prosser13, your comment is much appreciated!
Yes I know custom pc, AnG3L was in there many times, (in 3 issues) but they choose who is going to enter as far as I know, I will send a couple of emails though to see what we can get!







Are there any prices or presents too? lol ;p


----------



## prosser13

Depends which section you get into - Readers Drives yes, not sure about a feature









Haven't read it in a while, sorry I didn't realise you had been in it!


----------



## AnG3L

Here are some pictures for the Razer fans! If you like a better bigger picture PM me and I will send you a link!


----------



## AnG3L

Here is the video of the project! Please comment,rate and subscribe! Your presence is much needed and appreciated! Thank you my friends!
















YouTube- Case Mod Project : Totechnika by AnG3L


----------



## Krusher33

I now have a face to put with the name!

Good video by the way. It's nice to see all the photos compiled together like that. I just have a hard time believing that it was 8 months.


----------



## Syrillian

I was in Florence once and I watched a street artist take mundane and non-descript items and transform them into astounding works of art with little more than some rattle-cans and pieces of cardboard. The ease and alacrity with which this was done was as astonishing as it was mesmerizing.

You remind of this person.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


I was in Florence once and I watched a street artist take mundane and non-descript items and transform them into astounding works of art with little more than some rattle-cans and pieces of cardboard. The ease and alacrity with which this was done was as astonishing as it was mesmerizing.

You remind of this person.


Ha ha, yeah, I was kinda wishing the "action" videos in the video itself would last forever. It was pretty cool.


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krusher33* 







I now have a face to put with the name!

Good video by the way. It's nice to see all the photos compiled together like that. I just have a hard time believing that it was 8 months.

LoL an ugly face with beard! ;p Thanks man and yes it was 8 and a half month









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
I was in Florence once and I watched a street artist take mundane and non-descript items and transform them into astounding works of art with little more than some rattle-cans and pieces of cardboard. The ease and alacrity with which this was done was as astonishing as it was mesmerizing.

You remind of this person.

My friend Syrillian your comments are way better than the best works of art. Thank you my friend I truly appreciate that!


----------



## oliverw92

YouTube- best street drummer ever!
You are almost as cool as that guy Angel


----------



## AnG3L

LoL i wish I was even almost as cool as he is!







Thanks mate!


----------



## AnG3L

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/...08833485819784

Guys come and join my fan page! Thanks


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AnG3L*


http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/...08833485819784

Guys come and join my fan page! Thanks


:-/ I think I did... I clicked "Like". Didn't see anything about "become a fan" or anything like that.


----------



## DeadP1xels

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AnG3L*


Here is the video of the project! Please comment,rate and subscribe! Your presence is much needed and appreciated! Thank you my friends!









YouTube- Case Mod Project : Totechnika by AnG3L


Can't believe i missed the video the music works very well truely shows that this is no ordinary case mod its a work of art

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AnG3L*


LoL an ugly face with beard! ;p Thanks man and yes it was 8 and a half month










I think i saw a picture of you with ProJect: ANG3L on newmodcity or something like that you actually looked kinda cool like one of those guys that stands next to his car he put years of work into and he knows it looks awesome









Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


YouTube- best street drummer ever!

You are almost as cooler as that than that guy Angel










Fixed that for you









Mod on man!


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krusher33* 
:-/ I think I did... I clicked "Like". Didn't see anything about "become a fan" or anything like that.

Thanks man, unfortunately fcbk removed the fan thing and instead users press Like. But you will be informed on updates as normal. Send me a friend invitation too!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeadP1xels* 
Can't believe i missed the video the music works very well truely shows that this is no ordinary case mod its a work of art

I think i saw a picture of you with ProJect: ANG3L on newmodcity or something like that you actually looked kinda cool like one of those guys that stands next to his car he put years of work into and he knows it looks awesome









Fixed that for you









Mod on man!

Thanks man you are very kind. I work very hard these days on the new mod plans and you know something? I do that not for "to be somebody" but because I want to give something to all of my community friends which I truly appreciate and respect. On the other hand though I dont see that project come to life. Sponsors are far away at the moment! Please send me a friend invitation on fcbk man!







Thanks


----------



## DeadP1xels

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnG3L* 
Thanks man you are very kind. I work very hard these days on the new mod plans and you know something? I do that not for "to be somebody" but because I want to give something to all of my community friends which I truly appreciate and respect. On the other hand though I dont see that project come to life. Sponsors are far away at the moment! Please send me a friend invitation on fcbk man!







Thanks

Done i think (Clicked "like") i don't use facebook much


----------



## AnG3L

Thanks buddy! Truly appreciated!


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

holy jamoly!


----------



## AnG3L

;P I like that expression! I say Holy Maoly macarony sometimes!!







Thanks man!


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


holy jamoly!


this is when i was at page 39 yesterday, i think this actually deserves...

holy $%&^ vv -|- |= thats freaking awesome!


----------



## p0Pe

dont think i actually commented on the finished build other than on msn dude! a real shame you couldnt join us in madrid:/
still amazed everytime i see the finished pics


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-* 
this is when i was at page 39 yesterday, i think this actually deserves...

holy $%&^ vv -|- |= thats freaking awesome!

LoL thanks again buddy
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *p0Pe* 
dont think i actually commented on the finished build other than on msn dude! a real shame you couldnt join us in madrid:/
still amazed everytime i see the finished pics









Where have you been you crazy man?







I wish I was there too mate, stupid government I still didnt receive my passport!!!!!! Thanks matey hope to talk to you soon!


----------



## CyberDruid

For those of us that cannot go page by page hoping to find pics and updates it would be really nice to have some links added to your first post to the pages or posts containing "news" or images of your work.

Congrats on finishing the mod...now where the heck are the pictures?


----------



## Krusher33

What?! There's only 682 683 posts to look for the pictures, you lazy son of a...

Just Kidding.


----------



## AnG3L

CD I added the link with the final shots in the first post If you like. Sorry for not adding the updates page by page, I didnt reserve a thread at the very beginning to enter the updates, they are so many now and I really dont have the time to do so. I promise my next mod will be like that so please understand. Thanks


----------



## floodx

Alex, this mod is astonishing! Your attention to detail is mind blowing.


----------



## AnG3L

Thanks my friend! Really appreciated!


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

All I can say my good friend is, this truely,,,,


----------



## Krusher33

Wow, very nice.


----------



## AnG3L

Viva my friend, Viva!


----------



## Yanki

Stumbled across this post withing a regular daily OCN lurk...
Speechless, nothing more. Congratulations man... And the music on the video along those pics... Epic.

Desde Argentina, te saludo, amigo Angel. Espectacular lo tuyo.


----------



## AnG3L

Holla amigo Yanki! Thanks for your kind words! These comments are always much appreciated!


----------



## Clox

Congrats on this making Computer Power User.









http://www.computerpoweruser.com/Ima.../pageflip.html


----------



## ClearDenominator

Nice! This mod made my day!


----------

